# Pacific Northwest GTG June 10th-12th



## Farley9n (Apr 4, 2011)

Well here it is! The official notice! 
Same place as last year ( Farleyville ) Just East of Springfield, Oregon! Area code 97478.
We had a great turn out last year and hope to do as well or better this time! 
Plenty of wood, cants for the racers, climbing trees (still virgins),axe target, same kitchen ( hopefully not "Ratless" ), barn still will have some mystery saw piles, room for camping and lots more stuff!
If you have pictures from last year and know how to post them (I don't as yet) please do!
For questions, details, directions, email address & phone number just PM me.
I have revived the Facebook page ( Pacific Northwest GTG ) and there are lots of pictures there!
We are really looking forward to this!........Bob, Liz, "T" and Shannon..........


----------



## slowp (Apr 4, 2011)

Since I'm retired now, I'll offer to help set up if you need it. Please reserve a space for the Wing. I got some new camping stuff--for retiring. 

And for those who haven't gone to one, it is a mellow, nice, entertaining time.

Will the neighbor make an appearance?


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 4, 2011)

I am getting things ready, some things take energy which is limited just now.
Aaron and I will be up on Friday afternoon, if all goes as planned.

I'll start a swap meet thread on FB, lots of misc items to trade or give away.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 4, 2011)

*Hi slowp.....Randy*

Thanks for finding this......
Patty, I can't predict the neighbors reaction! You were there the last time we spoke!....
Randy....Swap meet area is a good idea! I still have lots to get rid of despite the 20yrd dumpster.......Bob


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a 19 foot travel trailer I will be towing down from WA. From the pics from the past year... I think you have some room. 

I have some saws I will be looking to sell or trade. That is if they aren't sold before I come down. I'm tryin' to get my Super 250 ready for the GTG... but that probably won't happen.

My daughter's High School Graduation is on that monday the 13th. So I will have to leave early on sunday the 12th, as I have family coming in to town for her big day.

Lookin' forward to the show! 

Gary


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 4, 2011)

*Plenty of Room Gary!*

Looking forward to meeting you & I have you penciled in for a late Sat. evening chainsaw lube seminar.......:msp_thumbup:....Bob


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Apr 4, 2011)

Count me in or pencil me in also as I don't live far from the event. I'll bring some old metal saws and a keg..I'll make some new friends indeed:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 4, 2011)

This new picture system is absolute junk gave up trying to load pics from last year. Mntn gal and I will be there Saturday and Sunday possibly Friday night. Well try to dredge up some sort of dead critters and see if we can make em edible on the BBQ. Will be camping would love the same spot from last year.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here ya go Brian...






















Gary


----------



## heimannm (Apr 7, 2011)

Found it!

As some of you know, I had planned on making the long drive last year but was unavoidably detained at the last moment.

I will put it on the calendar now and sure hope I can make it this time around. I have a few more saws to choose from, but I think the BP-1 should make every GTG I attend from now on.

Here's hoping...

Mark


----------



## madhatte (Apr 7, 2011)

You know I'll be there! Guess I better tune up some this 'n' thats and scare up some tradin' cash.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Like all the other GTG threads... when it gets closer to the event... I'll sticky this one to the top so it's easier to find. 

Gary


----------



## slowp (Apr 7, 2011)

Is this the weekend of the Rose Festival again? Those of us who go through Portland might want to do so at an odd hour if it is.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 7, 2011)

slowp said:


> Is this the weekend of the Rose Festival again? Those of us who go through Portland might want to do so at an odd hour if it is.


 
That is why they made the 205, driving through Portland can be a chore.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I will be bringin' some goodies from North Star Glove Co. The same company that makes White Ox gloves. The owner and his family are long time friends of my family... So expect a pair or 2 of gloves for everybody from us up here in WA. 

Gary


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 7, 2011)

If the world allows... I'll make an appearance.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 7, 2011)

The good woman and I will attend.
The Canuck buck is at $104 and climbing ,,nice!!!!
Whats diesel at these days???opcorn:


----------



## sawbones (Apr 7, 2011)

I need to get there before this guy snags all the freebie saws again :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 7, 2011)

The 'ENTRANCE'


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 8, 2011)

Dang, you guys picked high school graduation weekend. Have a great time for me.


----------



## dieselsmoke (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm a newb to these GTG's but not to the PNW. Sounds like a hoot. I can bring some old yellow iron and maybe something built after 1995. Drive AROUND portland, not thru it. I can't wait to meet fellow members.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 8, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> If the world allows... I'll make an appearance.


 
DOOOO EEEEET 



sawbones said:


> I need to get there before this guy snags all the freebie saws again



He didn't get ALL of 'em... though I am still looking for a few parts!



bigbadbob said:


> The good woman and I will attend.



You guys are awesome. I love your story about the border crossing and trying to explain a "chainsaw party".



dieselsmoke said:


> I can't wait to meet fellow members.


 
I daresay that you will find people to be cooler than you ever imagined. These is some good folks!


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 8, 2011)

Just watch out for Ric when he has a camera.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll cover all of my Ruby Slippers with black spats, just in case. 

(there's no place like the PNW, there's no place like the PNW)


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 8, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Dang, you guys picked high school graduation weekend. Have a great time for me.


 
Yep... My daughter graduates on the 13th... so I'll be leaving early on Sunday...

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 8, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Dang, you guys picked high school graduation weekend. Have a great time for me.


 
Dude, repaint the daisies on the Veedub bus and clatter your way on up here. Oh, ditch the flip-flops and that hankie head gear.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 8, 2011)

Heh heh. How many beers is it gonna take to get him cooled down enough to have fun after a poke in the ribs like that? Guess I'll just bring extra, you know, as "medicine".


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 8, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Heh heh. How many beers is it gonna take to get him cooled down enough to have fun after a poke in the ribs like that? Guess I'll just bring extra, you know, as "medicine".


 
Medicine, yes.
Bill knows I'm just kidding, if not, he knows where to find me.

We need to sit on logs and continue our conversation about forests, beer, cigars, Remingtons and life as we know it.
Really looking forward to it.


----------



## slowp (Apr 8, 2011)

Can chocolate be substituted for a cigar? 











View attachment 179197

View attachment 179198


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 8, 2011)

First time Ive' seen a saw stared down!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte (Apr 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> We need to sit on logs and continue our conversation about forests, beer, cigars, Remingtons and life as we know it.
> Really looking forward to it.



Hells to the yeah. It will be done.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 9, 2011)

*I'm really pleased at*

the great response this event has been getting! Looking forward to the new faces and love seeing those from the last few of these GTG's.
Mark Heimannm....You and that BP-1 ..... Hope you can work it out this time! ( of coure that means I will have to make an extra effort on my shop clean up)
On another note.....MacbenderBob, from another site (RS), has expressed an intrest in coming over and up to our little shindig and I promised that we would light off some old yellows if makes it!
I was over to Phil's Saw Shop last Saturday to BS a little while passing the word about our GTG. It would be nice if that bunch could show up again! They were fun! Just ask my neighbor!
Cedarkerf & MtnGal, you sure can have the same spot! As I remember it's right next to the almost beach front, SlowP's "Wing" site. By the way.....Whatever dead thing you burn up here this year is going to have to go some to beat last years! While I'm thinking about food.....It would be nice to see Burvol and another Salmon!
Well my typing finger is starting to cramp.......More to come.....Bob


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 9, 2011)

I stuck a finger in McBob's eye a couple days ago, I'm glad he will make the attempt. Did he find the PNW GTG FB page?


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 9, 2011)

Man I'm looking forward to this. As Randy said, we'll be leaving his place Friday morning if all goes to plan. We won't have matching wardrobes however...:jester:

Diesel's out of sight. I just paid $4.33/gal and that was the best deal around. Crikey! That'd take around $165 or so to completely fill the truck (and it's thirsty). Hope diesel doesn't go up any higher...

Money and time are both tight enough that I may not have my McCulloch Super 250 rebuilt for this year's GTG either...........so Gary and I can both mope together while staring longingly at Randy's running Super. I'll be bringing my McCulloch 550 and 790 (and Randy's 790) plus a few smaller saws. May or may not have the Homelite 1130G and/or the Homelite XL903 buttoned up in time.

Will be on the look out for more 'projects' and parts for those already on the shelf. I'll be bringing up some cash to pay Bob for the NOS 1050 jug and piston he offered me some months ago. That'll get the XP1020 much closer to life for the 2012 GTG.:cool2: 

Also will try to put aside a bit of trading cashola (if it doesn't all go into the truck's tanks), and may have a few saws and/or parts for trading stock. Guess I need to have the Wife go to the Pacific Northwest GTG FB site so I can check out the Swap Meet thread.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 9, 2011)

'Centric, don't sweat all the saws, finding something to play with won't be a problem. I'll most likely be traveling light with just two or three saws plus a box or two of misc stuff.
Since you will be wearing out your truck, I'll have fuel money, diesel is $4.69 here, but will be cheaper in Orygun, maybe .35-.50 a gallon. I try to buy all my gas up there. Last week reg gas was $4.25 here, in Brookings it was $3.81.


----------



## sawbones (Apr 9, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Diesel's out of sight. I just paid $4.33/gal and that was the best deal around. Crikey! That'd take around $165 or so to completely fill the truck (and it's thirsty). Hope diesel doesn't go up any higher...
> 
> May or may not have the Homelite 1130G and/or the Homelite XL903 buttoned up in time.
> 
> ...




I been calculating my trip at 7 mpg too.

I think it was about a six hour trip from seattle


might need to sell off some 990-1130 parts to fill the tank ,

or a few saws:biggrin:


not sure what will be behind the bus.


might bring a VDUB towbar and help farley clean his shop out


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 9, 2011)

*Hey Randy*

I think mcbob got the word from my posting on the RS site. That post does mention the facebook page and this site. 
Seems he will be flying into LAX and then get a connector to Eugene. He could use some advice about that! Also, he is under the impression that he would be an easy winner of the "Long Distance Award" (should there be one). So far I haven't the heart to tell him that he would be only a distant third as You and Nate will be touching down from "Pretty Far Out"!!!............Bob


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Bob- have you heard from Jesse (Burvol?) If he's going to make the GTG then I have a couple things to drop off for him. I won't be able to make the GTG this year since I'll potentially be in Alaska managing aviation again, but maybe I could meet you somewhere and give you Jesse's gear.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> 'Centric, don't sweat all the saws, finding something to play with won't be a problem. I'll most likely be traveling light with just two or three saws plus a box or two of misc stuff.
> Since you will be wearing out your truck, I'll have fuel money, diesel is $4.69 here, but will be cheaper in Orygun, maybe .35-.50 a gallon. I try to buy all my gas up there. Last week reg gas was $4.25 here, in Brookings it was $3.81.




Thanks Randy. I wouldn't be able to make this trip at all without your help (in fuel costs, driving boredom abatement, and lodging on Thursday and Sunday nights). I'm scaling my 'saw ambitions' for this trip *way* back. *Really* wanted to get my Super 250 rebuilt in time for the GTG, but I guess the "Four Super 250's Cutting at Once" thing will have to wait for 2012, when Gary and I will have our Supers done. 


I hope that Mark H. will be able to join us. I'd like to meet him in person......................and I hope he gets that McCulloch 77 running in time as well.



sawbones said:


> I been calculating my trip at 7 mpg too.
> 
> I think it was about a six hour trip from seattle
> 
> ...


 
Gonna be an expensive trip for both of us Ric. I thought *I* had it bad at around 12 MPG with my old diesel Ford. I've got a longer drive though, with about 20/1100 hours/miles round trip.:msp_unsure:

1130 and 990 parts eh? Got the 1130G and 9-series parts listed in my sig?


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> 'Centric, don't sweat all the saws, finding something to play with won't be a problem. I'll most likely be traveling light with just two or three saws plus a box or two of misc stuff.
> Since you will be wearing out your truck, I'll have fuel money, diesel is $4.69 here, but will be cheaper in Orygun, maybe .35-.50 a gallon. I try to buy all my gas up there. Last week reg gas was $4.25 here, in Brookings it was $3.81.


  
#2 is 4.20 something here in bum ####.
I'l be in Brookings in a week or so oldtimer.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 9, 2011)

sawbones said:


> I been calculating my trip at 7 mpg too.
> 
> I think it was about a six hour trip from seattle
> 
> ...


 
You can sell me the parts on my wants list that I've been bugging you about for going on 2 years now.


----------



## sawbones (Apr 9, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> You can sell me the parts on my wants list that I've been bugging you about for going on 2 years now.


 
been waiting for you to come get em going on about four years now.:yoyo:


----------



## madhatte (Apr 9, 2011)

Touche. You could level the same at me. In my defense, I did break up with the girl in Monroe, so I'm not up there every couple of weeks any more, but I s'pose that's just an excuse for not having that b/c/sprocket yet.


----------



## sawbones (Apr 9, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Touche. You could level the same at me. In my defense, I did break up with the girl in Monroe, so I'm not up there every couple of weeks any more, but I s'pose that's just an excuse for not having that b/c/sprocket yet.




whats her number? any pic's


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 9, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Money and time are both tight enough that I may not have my McCulloch Super 250 rebuilt for this year's GTG either...........so Gary and I can both mope together while staring longingly at Randy's running Super. I'll be bringing my McCulloch 550 and 790 (and Randy's 790) plus a few smaller saws. May or may not have the Homelite 1130G and/or the Homelite XL903 buttoned up in time.


 
I will have 3 McCullochs there this year minus the Super 250. All 3 will be for sale, or up for trade.

Gary


----------



## sawbones (Apr 9, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> 1130 and 990 parts eh? Got the 1130G and 9-series parts listed in my sig?




have an sxp1130 for parts.

also have a brand new top end for 990 but have kept it till 
I get rid of my 990.

might sell or trade but pretty proud of that topper kit. :cool2:


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Apr 10, 2011)

This will be my first GTG as it's just a drive down the Cascades. I'll be buying a couple big cc saws to bring back up the mountain also I'll will bring some down to run


----------



## madhatte (Apr 10, 2011)

sawbones said:


> whats her number? any pic's



Hey, now, get yer own Little Black Book!


----------



## slowp (Apr 10, 2011)

If anybody needs a tent, I can bring a couple down. I know that one has done well in the rain, and an earthquake. The other one is huge. 
Too huge to be heated up by a dog. The Used Dog would say, "Too huge to be heated up by a human." That was a cold night in the huckleberry patch.

My MPG will drop to 25 pulling The Wing.

Thar's a yard sale today in the local neighborhood. I'll go see if there are any treasures or trinkets that would be appropriate.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2011)

slowp said:


> Thar's a yard sale today in the local neighborhood. I'll go see if there are any treasures or trinkets that would be appropriate.


 
See if they have any old time style falling axes?


----------



## slowp (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll see, but I doubt it. If it is at one of the places in that part of the neighborhood, the folks are road builders and septic diggers. If at the other, there may be some logging stuff. Their yarder is parked there.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 10, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> I will have 3 McCullochs there this year minus the Super 250. All 3 will be for sale, or up for trade.
> 
> Gary



Maybe one of those McCullochs will find their way home with me. PM me with what 'chu got, and you're looking for in trade (and/or $$$) for 'em mang.



sawbones said:


> have an sxp1130 for parts.
> 
> also have a brand new top end for 990 but have kept it till
> I get rid of my 990.
> ...



Aaron's in need of XP1130G parts. May be interested in a whole parts saw. The stuff in my sig is what I really need for my saw though. 

Do you still have the 990? Is it a G or D? Bringin' it to the GTG? I already have an NOS jug on the way. Am in need of a 900-995 piston and rings. Bring the P/C with you to the GTG and we can discuss 'em over a brew or three...

PM me with details about any/all of that stuff if you want Ric.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 12, 2011)

A 795, a 640, and a 2-10... Also have a Homelite Zip in dang near new condition with the original bar, and a new 7/16" chain. Needs a new in tank fuel line.

I'll send you a PM here shortly mang.

Gary


----------



## ozflea (Apr 12, 2011)

*Mac bender bob*

Well fellas i cant promise at this stage i'll be there it depends on my ability to git around and getting the quacks OK to fly north i suffered a stroke some 10 months ago and i'm neally back to normal if i was ever that way to start with i'm sure a few grey cells got burnt up but hey who cares i look forward to shakin' as many paws as possible if i get there and with the old aussie dollars doin' well it will make doin' this trip more achievable 

Pity i cant bring my saws the airlines might freak out when they see what i would like to nurse on my lap.

McBob.


----------



## slowp (Apr 13, 2011)

Shall we have a hardhat kicking/throwing contest this year? Yard sale season has begun and I can scour the area for good specimens. 
My dollar hat is too nice for kicking although it could be sailed through the air. :msp_smile:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 13, 2011)

slowp said:


> Shall we have a hardhat kicking/throwing contest this year? Yard sale season has begun and I can scour the area for good specimens.
> My dollar hat is too nice for kicking although it could be sailed through the air. :msp_smile:


 
Yup. That hat is way too nice looking. A few dents and dings would give it some character.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 13, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> A 795, a 640, and a 2-10... Also have a Homelite Zip in dang near new condition with the original bar, and a new 7/16" chain. Needs a new in tank fuel line.
> 
> I'll send you a PM here shortly mang.
> 
> Gary


 
Gary-

Were you still interested in swapping in the 797 short block or are you just tired of messing with it now?


----------



## sawbones (Apr 13, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Maybe one of those McCullochs will find their way home with me. PM me with what 'chu got, and you're looking for in trade (and/or $$$) for 'em mang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
95% sure I can make it. Have a ton of saws to sell or trade.

The 990 is a G. never have got around to starting it and have kept the extra PC just incase this needs one.









HEY McBOB,

dont worry about not bringing a saw.

Just take some home with ya.


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 13, 2011)

It's nice to see yall are still on here. Its been a while since I've poked my head in here. Is it already that time of the year again?


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 13, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Gary-
> 
> Were you still interested in swapping in the 797 short block or are you just tired of messing with it now?


 
JJ... I'm getting my Pro-street truck ready for the season... saws are just sitting, and taking up room. So I'm gonna unload almost all of them. i would like to see them go to good homes. 

So I won't be needing that 797 shortblock. The only saws I'm keeping are my work saws and a couple of my faves... the 770G, the Super 250.

I will have some miscelaneous McCulloch and Homelite parts that I would like to send your way when all is said and done. 

Gary


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Ric...

I might need a few parts for a Super 250 sometime... 

Gary


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 13, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> JJ... I'm getting my Pro-street truck ready for the season... saws are just sitting, and taking up room. So I'm gonna unload almost all of them. i would like to see them go to good homes.


 
I know how it goes. There's only so much time and money available for hobbies and a guy has to decide. Let me see what I have in the way of parts for your Super 250 on my next trip home. I don't have piston rings but I should have most of the other stuff.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 13, 2011)

I really hope I can make it work this year, already some work activities trying to infringe, like a trip to Istanbul...

We shall see.

Mark


----------



## ozflea (Apr 13, 2011)

sawbones said:


> 95% sure I can make it. Have a ton of saws to sell or trade.
> 
> The 990 is a G. never have got around to starting it and have kept the extra PC just incase this needs one.
> 
> ...



*Just maybe looking for a few really good two man saws got any ??

McBob.*


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 13, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I really hope I can make it work this year, already some work activities trying to infringe, like a trip to Istanbul...
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> Mark


 
I think I'd rather go to Istanbul than Springfield, Oregon.


----------



## gallegosmike (Apr 13, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> I think mcbob got the word from my posting on the RS site. That post does mention the facebook page and this site.
> Seems he will be flying into LAX and then get a connector to Eugene. He could use some advice about that! Also, he is under the impression that he would be an easy winner of the "Long Distance Award" (should there be one). So far I haven't the heart to tell him that he would be only a distant third as You and Nate will be touching down from "Pretty Far Out"!!!............Bob


 
I would have easily made a "Long Distance Award" if I could attend the GTG. I live in sandia park new mexico. About 1444 miles plus! I am going to be visting my brother in silverdale wa june 9th to 13th. Then I am heading up to canuck-a-stan (Hong-cover) to catch a boat to alaska. Arrr! 

Always next year I guess!

Mike


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 13, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I know how it goes. There's only so much time and money available for hobbies and a guy has to decide. Let me see what I have in the way of parts for your Super 250 on my next trip home. I don't have piston rings but I should have most of the other stuff.


 
Thanks a bunch JJ... I did find a set of rings. Just have to clear a spot on the workbench to stick the piston, rod, and crank back in the Super 250. I still need a few things.

Funny thing is... the only thing I have left from the original saw is the gas tank, full wrap handlebar, airbox/rear handle, starter, and clutch cover. 

Gary


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a 090 and parts saw I would like to sell together. a Jred 90 also. If anyone is interested 
PM your email addy, the shipping is a killer on these.
Like $80 for the powerhead to the US. So I would rather bring them to the GTG than ship. 
Bob


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 13, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Gary-
> 
> Were you still interested in swapping in the 797 short block or are you just tired of messing with it now?





GASoline71 said:


> JJ... I'm getting my Pro-street truck ready for the season... saws are just sitting, and taking up room. So I'm gonna unload almost all of them. i would like to see them go to good homes.
> 
> So I won't be needing that 797 shortblock. The only saws I'm keeping are my work saws and a couple of my faves... the 770G, the Super 250.
> 
> ...




Hey Jacob..............Since Gary doesn't need that 797 shortblock, I can thing of a certain Eccentric fellow from northern Ca that would be interested in it...



sawbones said:


> 95% sure I can make it. Have a ton of saws to sell or trade.
> 
> The 990 is a G. never have got around to starting it and have kept the extra PC just incase this needs one.



Oh boy that's the stuff Ric. Wouldja be interested in parting with the NOS piston and rings from that 900-series top end? Bring it (and the jug......never know when I might get the gear drive brother of my 900D) to the GTG if you can. I could use some 1130G parts (see my sig) or a parts saw (with said parts) too.

Might as well bring that 990G if you're of a mind to part with it. I doubt you'd have a hard time finding somebody to trade with/sell to. Maybe I'll win the lotto....:hmm3grin2orange:





Jacob J. said:


> I know how it goes. There's only so much time and money available for hobbies and a guy has to decide. Let me see what I have in the way of parts for your Super 250 on my next trip home. I don't have piston rings but I should have most of the other stuff.



Hey Jacob,

Can a fellow use the .010 (or .020 or .030) over rings in a standard bore Super 250 if that person does a little file work and get the gap where it needs to be (or is there some reason that won't work)? The 55124-55126 oversize Mac rings seem to be everywhere...........while the standard size 55123 are much harder to find. 

Heck, I haven't pulled down the saw yet to figure out if I need to just go with standard bore rings (fingers crossed), or if I need to rebore the sucker and go with an oversize piston and rings. Gary's not the only feller who's in need of a workbench clearing...

Through the exhaust ports, the piston and cylinder look great. The rings are still 'springy', but compression is LOW, and the ring gap looks HUGE...........probably over .125".

I could probably use a a set of rod big end rollers for the Super. Maybe a rod too (although I hope not). It makes ugly 'loose bearing' noises when pulled over quickly. Gotta dig into that thing soon so I know what I have/need.



GASoline71 said:


> Thanks a bunch JJ... I did find a set of rings. Just have to clear a spot on the workbench to stick the piston, rod, and crank back in the Super 250. I still need a few things.
> 
> Funny thing is... the only thing I have left from the original saw is the gas tank, full wrap handlebar, airbox/rear handle, starter, and clutch cover.
> 
> Gary


 
Hey Gary,

Do you still have the original jug from that Super 250? IIRC, you decided not to use it because it was going to need a rebore. Wanna bring it to the GTG for a bit of wheelin'-dealin'..........mang?


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 14, 2011)

Aaron... I am gonna keep the old jug... just in case.  But I might change my mind between now and then. 

Gary


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 14, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Hey Jacob..............Since Gary doesn't need that 797 shortblock, I can thing of a certain Eccentric fellow from northern Ca that would be interested in it...
> 
> Can a fellow use the .010 (or .020 or .030) over rings in a standard bore Super 250 if that person does a little file work and get the gap where it needs to be (or is there some reason that won't work)? The 55124-55126 oversize Mac rings seem to be everywhere...........while the standard size 55123 are much harder to find.


 
Using the oversize rings and sizing them to fit is not a big deal. In fact I have a set of the .020" over rings I'll offer to Gary if he can't find standard rings and then he can just file-to-fit. 

The 797 short block is not up for grabs. I only offered it to Gary since he took it in the shorts on the original deal for the 795. I have a whole line of members here wanting running 797s as it is.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 14, 2011)

*Hey!!!!*

With all this SWAP talk I sure hope we are going to find a little time to really "Play Chainsaw"! 
Also......Don't forget that there are still a few piles on the barn floor that need to be given new homes!............Bob


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 14, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Using the oversize rings and sizing them to fit is not a big deal. In fact I have a set of the .020" over rings I'll offer to Gary if he can't find standard rings and then he can just file-to-fit.


 
JJ... I managed to find a set of standard rings for the Super 250. I think all I need now is a muffler (3 bolt type), a choke for the carb, and an oiler. 

Gary


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 14, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> With all this SWAP talk I sure hope we are going to find a little time to really "Play Chainsaw"!
> Also......Don't forget that there are still a few piles on the barn floor that need to be given new homes!............Bob


If I recall there was more than a few,,, a pair of waders is what was needed!!! 
More than a couple of beers and I was afraid to enter that place for fear of getting lost!!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 14, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> JJ... I managed to find a set of standard rings for the Super 250. I think all I need now is a muffler (3 bolt type), a choke for the carb, and an oiler.
> 
> Gary


 
Ok, good deal. I just happen to have all those parts and they should be en route Monday morning.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 14, 2011)

Suh-weet! 

Thanks mang...

Gary


----------



## Ironbark (Apr 14, 2011)

Won't be able to make it again this year. We'll be in the Isle of Man at the TT motorbike races. Hope y'all have a great time. Maybe see you at the 2012 GtG.

PS. Diesel is £1.42 a litre here or about 8.40 USD/USG.:msp_angry:


----------



## madhatte (Apr 14, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> there are still a few piles on the barn floor that need to be given new homes!



Izzat so? Hmmm...


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 14, 2011)

For a couple of months now it was mention that I was going to be invited to a wedding. The invite arrived this week. June 11th So now I'm in between a rock and a hard place. I really wanted to make this GTG. Now ????????


----------



## sawbones (Apr 14, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> For a couple of months now it was mention that I was going to be invited to a wedding. The invite arrived this week. June 11th So now I'm in between a rock and a hard place. I really wanted to make this GTG. Now ????????




statistics say that marriage wont last anyway.


blow it off and do the spinning sharp object show


----------



## Gologit (Apr 14, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> For a couple of months now it was mention that I was going to be invited to a wedding. The invite arrived this week. June 11th So now I'm in between a rock and a hard place. I really wanted to make this GTG. Now ????????


 
Easy choice...go to the GTG. The food is better and you don't have to dress up.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 14, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Aaron... I am gonna keep the old jug... just in case.  But I might change my mind between now and then.
> 
> Gary



10-4 mang.



Jacob J. said:


> Using the oversize rings and sizing them to fit is not a big deal. In fact I have a set of the .020" over rings I'll offer to Gary if he can't find standard rings and then he can just file-to-fit.
> 
> The 797 short block is not up for grabs. I only offered it to Gary since he took it in the shorts on the original deal for the 795. I have a whole line of members here wanting running 797s as it is.


 
Thanks for the ring info Jacob. That opens things up a bit. As for the 797 short block.............well you can't blame me for trying...:jester:



Farley9n said:


> With all this SWAP talk I sure hope we are going to find a little time to really "Play Chainsaw"!
> Also......Don't forget that there are still a few piles on the barn floor that need to be given new homes!............Bob


 
I think we'll have plenty of time for socializing Bob. Swappin' only takes a few minutes once folks meet up. The fun starts afterwards. You can't blame us for wanting to gather parts for project saws saws so that we can "play chainsaw" with them _next year_. You can bet I'll be willing to help you clear out your barn floor!



Gologit said:


> Easy choice...go to the GTG. The food is better and you don't have to dress up.


 
Truer words have never been spoken Bob.


----------



## slowp (Apr 14, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Easy choice...go to the GTG. The food is better and you don't have to dress up.



Not true. You need to wear pink, shiny shoes. 

I slaved over a hot stove today, and trashed the kitchen--even the floor, to make this. I'll taste test it and it will go to the GTG if it passes quality control. 







View attachment 180104


----------



## Gologit (Apr 14, 2011)

That looks like it should have a HAZ-MAT placard on it! Now go clean up the kitchen. Wear gloves.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 14, 2011)

***drool***


----------



## slowp (Apr 15, 2011)

madhatte said:


> ***drool***



It might have a bit of a bite to it. I don't follow the recipe and it has double the jalepenos and I replace the regular pepper with cayenne. 
So, if prone to heartburn from spicy foods, do not eat. 

The floor can wait till tomorrow. That's why we have slippers.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 15, 2011)

That looks good! Throw in some habanero for good measure


----------



## Gologit (Apr 15, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> That looks good! Throw in some habanero for good measure


 
And Zantac for dessert? C,mon boys and girls...food should not _hurt._


----------



## slowp (Apr 15, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> That looks good! Throw in some habanero for good measure



Jalepenos are enough. We are people of the north and this is daring enough for us.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gologit said:


> And Zantac for dessert? C,mon boys and girls...food should not _hurt._


 
That's a fact mang!

Spicy = good

Painfully hot = no good.

Gary


----------



## slowp (Apr 15, 2011)

Hot is different for different people. I'll try to make a mild batch too. Not for a while. I just cleaned up the wreckage from yesterday's work. It is good to have a small kitchen--less to trash and less to clean up. There were no explosions this time. 
Salsa on the ceiling is hard to clean up.


----------



## dieselsmoke (Apr 15, 2011)

*Camping*

Hey Farley, I tried to PM ya and your box is full. Is there still space avail for me to tent camp? Sat. nite only? Thanks, here's to dry weather in June


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 15, 2011)

*Camping? No Problem!*

Plenty of room for all types. No electricity, some water and two "BUCKS".....No waiting.
Now the weather, that's another question! Was good last year but we have a saying here in Oregon......If you don't like the weather, wait a minute!
I don't see that my PM box is full so try again for more detailed information.
Now you swap meet guys.......I was at a local saw shop and they have some older NOS Husky stuff, cylinders, tanks, cranks, and, crankcase for 266, 272 and so forth along with some big old Mac carcasses that I will throw in the pick up and bring out for sale cheap.
This is Shaping Up!!!!...........:msp_smile:


----------



## dieselsmoke (Apr 15, 2011)

Mac Carcasses, and cheap, and camping, and dry weather, wow, life couldn't get any better. All I need is a tent site, and parking for one 'ol dodge pickup. I'll try the PM again.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, dry and warm, looking forward to it. We picked up 1 1/2 inches of rain since 0430, still pissin' down.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 15, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> Plenty of room for all types. No electricity, some water and two "BUCKS".....No waiting.
> Now the weather, that's another question! Was good last year but we have a saying here in Oregon......If you don't like the weather, wait a minute!
> I don't see that my PM box is full so try again for more detailed information.
> Now you swap meet guys.......I was at a local saw shop and they have some older NOS Husky stuff, cylinders, tanks, cranks, and, crankcase for 266, 272 and so forth along with some big old Mac carcasses that I will throw in the pick up and bring out for sale cheap.
> This is Shaping Up!!!!...........:msp_smile:


 


dieselsmoke said:


> Mac Carcasses, and cheap, and camping, and dry weather, wow, life couldn't get any better. All I need is a tent site, and parking for one 'ol dodge pickup. I'll try the PM again.


 
Sounds great to me! There will be room in the truck for Mac carcasses. Husky NOS stuff eh? I may end up with a 'rebuilder' 257, and would be happy to get a 262XP jug and slug for it if I do...

I'll need a spot for a tent and an old diesel Ford pickup. I have a 12'x12' easy-up awning I could bring for extra outdoor saws-n-stuff shelter too.


----------



## dieselsmoke (Apr 15, 2011)

Definitely looking forward to this event, and meeting everyone....


----------



## slowp (Apr 15, 2011)

The salsa is what I would call mild, but I put medium on the jar lids.
I'll make some more later and try to get more of a bite to it.


----------



## littlelizard1 (Apr 16, 2011)

*wife and i cant make this one*


i looked last year at this and though how cool would this be, this year same event happening on the same weekend conflict, grrr.

the wife was really intrigued, she was in the Forestry Competition stuff here in high school. I told her about what this was about and showed some of the pics from last year, needless to say I think I will have to organize an east side Oregon GTG. hopefully a post coming soon!!


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 16, 2011)

littlelizard1 said:


> i looked last year at this and though how cool would this be, this year same event happening on the same weekend conflict, grrr.
> 
> the wife was really intrigued, she was in the Forestry Competition stuff here in high school. I told her about what this was about and showed some of the pics from last year, needless to say I think I will have to organize an east side Oregon GTG. hopefully a post coming soon!!


 
Wait until she sees my new red hat.


----------



## slowp (Apr 16, 2011)

You'll need to accessorize with nice shoes, too. Get Annie to help.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 16, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, dry and warm, looking forward to it. We picked up 1 1/2 inches of rain since 0430, still pissin' down.


 
Were supposedly gonna hit 50 degrees today might not even rain and snow is out of the forcast. Were on pace to have one of the coldest Aprils on record. 65 and mostly sunny sounds real nice right now.


----------



## teatersroad (Apr 16, 2011)

Well good. My plan is to be there. My pup is about to welp any hour now. They are all sold already so they should be out of the house by then.

Haven't been around here much lately, mostly because I've been busy with work.

Looking forward to it.

Eric


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 16, 2011)

*Hi Eric!*

Nice to hear from you! I still have the extra pioneer parts for you and you will need to see how the kitchen turned out!...........Bob






PS......I haven't forgotten the apple pie!


----------



## sawbones (Apr 16, 2011)

ozflea said:


> *Just maybe looking for a few really good two man saws got any ??
> 
> McBob.*




what color you want?

Farleys is only a short drive from LA harbour ya know :msp_razz:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 16, 2011)

sawbones said:


> what color you want?
> 
> Farleys is only a short drive from LA harbour ya know :msp_razz:


 
I tried to hit you and couldn't, with the saws you have  wish I could make this GTG.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 17, 2011)

*SawBones has a Great Collection BUT..........*

He is missing a 3 wheeled Harley Golf cart and an Italian moped to cruise his fleet!.......
While I'm thinking about it, we are getting a very neat response for this years GTG. Lots of "First Timers" and of course most all of our "Collectible" vets.....
Guess I had better get my butt out there and start cleaning things up!!!!........Bob


----------



## sawbones (Apr 17, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> He is missing a 3 wheeled Harley Golf cart and an Italian moped to cruise his fleet!.......


 
dont know about missing a harley 3 wheeler but the itilian moped has my interest now. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawbones (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure who snapped this but have got the JROD running great now.

seems I had a broken fuel line when I raced Randy.

Now just need the race chain tweeked and peeked.:cool2:


----------



## ozflea (Apr 18, 2011)

*With deep regret*

Fellas i'm out bloody Airlines mis - quoted me on the airfares so i'm too poor even offered to sit on the wing but they wouldn't wear it.

McBob.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 18, 2011)

ozflea said:


> Fellas i'm out bloody Airlines mis - quoted me on the airfares so i'm too poor even offered to sit on the wing but they wouldn't wear it.
> 
> McBob.


 
That's a shame Bob, but completely understandable. You'll be missed. We'll have to synchonize our watches so you can light off some of your big McBeasts (and consume some adult beverages) in time with us.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 18, 2011)

Have to see if there's any banks worth robbin' now where did i leave me mask ?


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 18, 2011)

ozflea said:


> Have to see if there's any banks worth robbin' now where did i leave me mask ?


 
Borrow some stockings from the Mrs and pull 'em over your head. Works in the movies...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 18, 2011)

and use a Mini for a get away car


----------



## Gologit (Apr 18, 2011)

...and sing Waltzing Matilda as you go.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 18, 2011)

Whens the grass valley show on ??


----------



## Gologit (Apr 19, 2011)

ozflea said:


> Whens the grass valley show on ??


 
I think it's September. Are they having it at the Draft Horse Classic like they did last year? If so I'll find out next time I go to town and let you know.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 19, 2011)

Just booked our room at the Village Inn, online was more expensive
than calling??? Online showed Sunday booked??? We did get Sunday by calling also?? Gonna start packing!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teatersroad (Apr 20, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> Nice to hear from you! I still have the extra pioneer parts for you and you will need to see how the kitchen turned out!...........Bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pie, without question. And a few saws and saw parts. Good on the pioneer parts, I can finish that little saw.

here's the pups, five little girls and a momma dog:View attachment 180767


----------



## sawbones (Apr 20, 2011)

shud ah bring mah whips


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 20, 2011)

sawbones said:


> shud ah bring mah whips



Bring 'em Ric. I reckon some of us could use the exercise, especially after consuming the beer, pie, and other rich food that'll be there. I know I sure could stand to spend some time making a fool outa ma self on one end of them whips.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 21, 2011)

*Just a Note.....*

Heading over to the coast today to see Phil at his chainsaw shop. I'm taking him a picture cd of last years gtg and a little fuel pump from the Hot RC boat world that may be able to handle some nitro!
Perhaps some would call this a bit of a "Bribe". ( I do ) 
In other news.....I think I have finally found someone thrilled to take that Mac 35 out of here. ....
Ecc, can you bring one of those funny Homelite plugs? I have another give away Homelite for you if you want it!.......
Hey Big Bad.........Don't forget you have a Jonsereds 49sp piston here! You will have to settle for a complete saw though as it's too nice a non running unit to take apart! ( No Spark I Think ) 
Things are shaping up here at the Farleyville Fair Grounds!......Bob


PS.....Randy, still want the Rewoods camp ground?


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Apr 21, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> Heading over to the coast today to see Phil at his chainsaw shop. I'm taking him a picture cd of last years gtg and a little fuel pump from the Hot RC boat world that may be able to handle some nitro!
> Perhaps some would call this a bit of a "Bribe". ( I do )
> In other news.....I think I have finally found someone thrilled to take that Mac 35 out of here. ....
> Ecc, can you bring one of those funny Homelite plugs? I have another give away Homelite for you if you want it!.......
> ...



I'm super thrilled for the Mac 35 I sure don't have one of those here on the mountain


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 21, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> Heading over to the coast today to see Phil at his chainsaw shop. I'm taking him a picture cd of last years gtg and a little fuel pump from the Hot RC boat world that may be able to handle some nitro!
> Perhaps some would call this a bit of a "Bribe". ( I do )
> In other news.....I think I have finally found someone thrilled to take that Mac 35 out of here. ....
> 
> ...


 
Hiya Bob,

Yep. I can bring one of them funny Champion TJ8J plugs. Got an NOS plug in the packaging as a matter of fact. Mark H sent it to me as a 'bonus' in a box of old Homelite parts that came to me from Mitch Weber. I'll be sure to bring it North with me. I'll gladly take a give away Homelite back home too!


----------



## Farley9n (May 1, 2011)

*I've Got The Homelite, The Mac, And The Jonsereds for you but*

















View attachment 182291
View attachment 182292
View attachment 182293

Does anyone else plan on bringing one of these?......opcorn:



My old one is getting close to the 50hr. mark........Bob
This picture thing is stil eatingl my Lunch and Diner!


----------



## dieselsmoke (May 1, 2011)

Nice job Bob, I was reading the wildthing races post earlier this AM, and what the heck, a removable head Wildthingy!!! How's the comp. numbers?


----------



## Farley9n (May 1, 2011)

*No Comp. numbers yet*

But it's ready to go together! Should have it ready to run in a few days. The weather has finally taken a turn for the better so we can get the play ground into shape! May even get a little shop cleaning done.................Bob


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (May 3, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> I will have 3 McCullochs there this year minus the Super 250. All 3 will be for sale, or up for trade.
> 
> Gary


I'll hunt you down and check them out I'm always buying old Mac's

-Terry


----------



## GASoline71 (May 3, 2011)

There is only one left... 

Gary


----------



## heimannm (May 3, 2011)

Hi Bob, I sent a PM, maybe you or someone you know can help me out?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Farley9n (May 4, 2011)

*I Went Out*

This morning and picked up a Mac Super 797 for Mark! Complete and a runner. With these it seems as it's not so much the chain speed as it is the size of the chip! I told him that if he didn't show I'm giving it to Randy! ( if he can ever put down my 680 )......Bob


----------



## Eccentric (May 4, 2011)

Give it to the guy who's giving Randy a ride up there.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (May 5, 2011)

Todays a good day at the office good customer called and said to come by after work as he has some old Mac's that run and a huge MALL saw that runs well and he has no need for these and I can have them if I want:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t: I have no idea what models they are but guess where I'll be after work


----------



## Eccentric (May 5, 2011)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> Todays a good day at the office good customer called and said to come by after work as he has some old Mac's that run and a huge MALL saw that runs well and he has no need for these and I can have them if I want:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t: I have no idea what models they are but guess where I'll be after work


 
And I'll be checking this thread when I can sneak a few minutes on the smartphone at work tonite to see whatcha got.
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Farley9n (May 5, 2011)

*I Just Picked Up*

An 041AVE with a 32" bar and 404 chain. (a bit much for 61cc) It's complete, nothing broken or cracked, and has good compression. I will try and run it later today. Same package also had a 2 cubic in. Homelite in a case. Looks like new and also has good compression. These Homelites are crap so I will most likely give it to my son in law........ The 041 and an 046 will be swapable. Later today I will try and post a picture of the giveaway saws that are spoken for.
Right now it's back to the burn piles........7 blowdowns really make a mess.............Bob


----------



## sawbones (May 5, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> An 041AVE with a 32" bar and 404 chain. (a bit much for 61cc) It's complete, nothing broken or cracked, and has good compression. I will try and run it later today. Same package also had a 2 cubic in. Homelite in a case. Looks like new and also has good compression. These Homelites are crap so I will most likely give it to my son in law........ The 041 and an 046 will be swapable. Later today I will try and post a picture of the giveaway saws that are spoken for.
> Right now it's back to the burn piles........7 blowdowns really make a mess.............Bob


 
dibs on the 046 :hmm3grin2orange:


what can I trade ya 

maybe a pile of husky's


----------



## Jacob J. (May 5, 2011)

sawbones said:


> dibs on the 046 :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> what can I trade ya
> ...


 
Don't forget, you have a MS-460 here.


----------



## Farley9n (May 5, 2011)

*As Promised*

Saw Pics! If I can manage it! Ecc, on the XL12 it just needs the wire end but bring the plug any way...............Bob


----------



## RandyMac (May 5, 2011)

What little Jonny is that?


----------



## Farley9n (May 5, 2011)

*Homelite & Stihl 041*









Well here they are..........I'm thinking about what you said Ric but I don't have a picture of the 046 handy. It was a landing saw, not pretty but a runner!.......Bob


----------



## Farley9n (May 5, 2011)

*49SP and*

It goes to BigBad...........He needs a piston! ..........
I have more of these and others of this series from the 49sp to the 111 so just keep your eyes on the floor!.......Bob


----------



## RandyMac (May 5, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> It goes to BigBad...........He needs a piston! ..........
> I have more of these and others of this series from the 49sp to the 111 so just keep your eyes on the floor!.......Bob


 
Will do Bob. Of all the more modern saws, the red ones catch my eye.


----------



## madhatte (May 5, 2011)

'Zat that other Lombard Comango I spy? Turns out the one I took home last year is only missing a clutch and points.

EDIT: never mind -- I embiggened the pic and could clearly read "Homelite". XL-12 or something like, I'm guessing. Ah, well.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (May 5, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> And I'll be checking this thread when I can sneak a few minutes on the smartphone at work tonite to see whatcha got.
> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


 
Well here is score of the month all free..Mall 12a, Mac 1-42 and a Mac Super 55A with the stock bar all run but need cleaning. I'll bring these to the GTG.....


----------



## bigbadbob (May 5, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Will do Bob. Of all the more modern saws, the red ones catch my eye.


Jred 621 fit your need??? 
Over 200 comp:msp_w00t:
But needs gone over.


----------



## heimannm (May 5, 2011)

I don't have a 55A in the line up yet...

Mark


----------



## GASoline71 (May 5, 2011)

Bob (farley9)... It looks like my daughters HS graduation is gonna wreak havoc on my plans to attend. If by chance I can't make it, I would like to ship some goodies to you for dispersement at the GTG...

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (May 5, 2011)

putz


----------



## GASoline71 (May 6, 2011)

I only get to go to my daughters HS Graduation once pard'. 

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (May 6, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> I only get to go to my daughters HS Graduation once pard'.
> 
> Gary


 
Understood, family comes first. Just gotta rag on ya, I think you are a myth like Bigfoot.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 6, 2011)

LOL... the elusive Whidbey Island Sasquatch... 

Her grad is on Monday... but now I gots family comin' in from out of town on Thursday and hangin', out for the weekend. My bachelor pad is a wreck. I gotta get this place spiffed up. 

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (May 6, 2011)

scoop shovel and dumpster time?


----------



## Gologit (May 6, 2011)

Leaf blower. BIG gasoline powered leaf blower. Open all the doors and windows. Open beer. Begin.


----------



## RandyMac (May 6, 2011)

burn pile


----------



## Eccentric (May 6, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> Saw Pics! If I can manage it! Ecc, on the XL12 it just needs the wire end but bring the plug any way...............Bob



Thanks Bob! That red/white XL12 will be riding home next to the blue/white I bought from you years ago. A matching set!!!



OREGONLOGGER said:


> Well here is score of the month all free..Mall 12a, Mac 1-42 and a Mac Super 55A with the stock bar all run but need cleaning. I'll bring these to the GTG.....



Gread score! Aaron's excited about that S-55A. I'm not going to fight Mark for it if he makes the trek west however...



bigbadbob said:


> Jred 621 fit your need???
> Over 200 comp:msp_w00t:
> But needs gone over.


 
I'll make sure to leave room in the truck for Randy to bring a J-Red home. I can go through it for him if he's not of a mind to. Gotta have a Randy project on my shelf at all times. His 790 will be done by then.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (May 6, 2011)

Too funny..I just got the saw yesterday now I have the saw mafia after me:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 2dogs (May 6, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> LOL... the elusive Whidbey Island Sasquatch...
> 
> Her grad is on Monday... but now I gots family comin' in from out of town on Thursday and hangin', out for the weekend. My bachelor pad is a wreck. I gotta get this place spiffed up.
> 
> Gary


 
There is a good documenatary on how to clean house for men. It is called Caddyshack and I highly recomend it.


----------



## Eccentric (May 6, 2011)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> Too funny..I just got the saw yesterday now I have the saw mafia after me:msp_thumbsup:


 
I'll make you an offer you can't refuse...


----------



## Farley9n (May 6, 2011)

*Went & Got A Bigger Log!*

"T" and I went up into the woods where he has some big stuff stashed. Fire wood for the cookies and GTG for the log! Nice chunk of Fir.........


----------



## RandyMac (May 6, 2011)

Good to see some Super sized Fir.


----------



## madhatte (May 7, 2011)

Oh, hell, you guys shoulda seen the blowdown fir log I found yesterday. It was 72" if it was an inch, and at least 30' to the break where it hit the ground. If only there was a way to get something like that to a PNW GTG!


----------



## RandyMac (May 7, 2011)

just bust it over your knee Nate and toss it on over.


----------



## madhatte (May 7, 2011)

I think a stem that size will need a peavey AT LEAST.


----------



## Gologit (May 7, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Oh, hell, you guys shoulda seen the blowdown fir log I found yesterday. It was 72" if it was an inch, and at least 30' to the break where it hit the ground. If only there was a way to get something like that to a PNW GTG!


 
Wapedia - File: Skycrane-ar.jpg


----------



## slowp (May 7, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Wapedia - File: Skycrane-ar.jpg



Funny, I had the same thought. Fuel is a bit spendy right now.
Lift would be good due to all our wet weather. Go for it.


----------



## Gologit (May 7, 2011)

slowp said:


> Funny, I had the same thought. Fuel is a bit spendy right now.
> Lift would be good due to all our wet weather. Go for it.


 
They burn around five hundred gallons an hour. Makes my old Stearman look positively cheap by comparison.


----------



## Ambull (May 8, 2011)

I am officially going!!!! Won't have any saws with me, but I might take one or two home.....


----------



## Farley9n (May 8, 2011)

*Welcome Ambull !*

No Saws! No Problem! I've got your 680 covered!
PM me for details if needed.........Bob


----------



## medic5050 (May 9, 2011)

Well, as a fellow PNW'er, and an amateur wood destroyer, I would love to make this. About two hours from me, so maybe I can make a day trip out of it. 

If not, I hope to see the pics, and will try to hopefully plan for next year, or PNW GTG II later this year (if there is one)


----------



## Farley9n (May 9, 2011)

*Hey Medic*

Give us a try! 30 t0 50 people you have only met through the internet running around through the woods with chainsaws! What could go wrong with that????.............:msp_unsure:......Bob


----------



## medic5050 (May 10, 2011)

Sure, why not. When and where. The wife and I will probably drive up and make a day trip on Saturday.

I do have a few questions, though.

Are there "How-To's"? I would love to learn the proper way to fell a tree in the woods (back cuts, wedge uses, etc.). The right way to hand-sharpen a chain. The wife would love to learn how to limb a tree since she wants to help when we go out wood cutting.

And of course, if there are "timber sports competitions" that's even better.

What do we need to bring?

Thanks again.


----------



## Farley9n (May 10, 2011)

*You Will Be Welcomed!*

PM me for details and contact information.
Though we do have an axe target, stands for saw racing, trees for climbing, and various sizes of logs for cookie cutting along with a fire pit, kitchen area, room for camping and two "Bucks" there are no planned events or set schedules! What Happens is What Happens!
Our daughter, Shannon, has set up a Facebook page (Pacific Northwest GTG) where you can look at a hundred pictures or so of last years GTG. That should give you an idea of what to expect. 
Only thing for sure is a good time with new friends and a smile that won't go away for a year or so...............:msp_smile:......Bob


----------



## medic5050 (May 11, 2011)

P.M. Sent.


----------



## slowp (May 11, 2011)

medic5050 said:


> Sure, why not. When and where. The wife and I will probably drive up and make a day trip on Saturday.
> 
> I do have a few questions, though.
> 
> ...



Janie and I can now welcome a third member into the girly chainsaw operator club.
Just kidding...we both run saws but I don't know if there'll be anything to limb unless somebody dumps one of those problem cottonwoods, or was it a cedar? Or have they been felled?


----------



## Farley9n (May 11, 2011)

*Problem Cottonwoods*

Are still there! Bunch of Cedars went down taking out some Maples on the way but those DAMMMMMMM Cottonwoods survived. However,(I should be shot for saying this & I don't really mean it but just can't help myself..:msp_smile:..) there is still lots of 
"Girly Wood" left for those in need!


wtx11.jpg wtx5.jpg 

Here's a couple of pics of this years Wildthing! Got it running yesterday.........Bob


----------



## madhatte (May 11, 2011)

Now, that's just plumb crazy.

(I wanna run it!)


----------



## 056 kid (May 11, 2011)

If I'm not in the middle of moving, I would like to catch a ride with someone. .


----------



## Eccentric (May 11, 2011)

*We're getting closer!!!*

Man I'm looking forward to this. As time ticks away, I'm paring down the list of saws I'm going to have all ready for the trip. Gotta be realistic, and need to save $$$ for fuel.

I will be looking for a 36"-48" B/C for a large frame McCulloch. Just picked up a McCulloch 650 gear drive and would like a "real" bar for the beast. If anyone has one to trade or sell, I'd sure be grateful if you'd bring it to the GTG. Heck, I'm going to need one for my Homelite 1130G too, but that saw won't be ready for this year...


----------



## dieselsmoke (May 11, 2011)

Bob, your Wt looks awesome! Are ya gonna cover that little silver opening with some birdscreen or something?


----------



## Farley9n (May 12, 2011)

*Thanks For*

The nice comments on my WTx! If it's still alive it will be available for GTG'rs to play with. Also, as always, I will have quite a collection of non-stock and some stock saws out for "Play Time". If you see something else laying in the barn that you would like to try, just ask!
As to covering the the "silver hole".......It did have a saw dust film in it after a few cookies and I know that can shorten it's life......BUT it looks so cool! ( and it's just a toy)
Less than a month now!!!..........Bob


----------



## sawbones (May 12, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I don't have a 55A in the line up yet...
> 
> Mark


----------



## forestryworks (May 12, 2011)

056 kid said:


> If I'm not in the middle of moving, I would like to catch a ride with someone. .


 
Where ya moving to Kid?


----------



## 056 kid (May 12, 2011)

Im going to the southern most part of OR on the coast.


----------



## RandyMac (May 12, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Im going to the southern most part of OR on the coast.


 
you campin' on the beach at the Winchuck?


----------



## 056 kid (May 12, 2011)

Is that allowed?(I looked on the map it's a park) I stayed over at Huntley park on the Rouge for a day or so last month, stayed at some other sites too, bunch of mud holes besides Huntley park. I did want to pitch my tent on the sand, but things are pretty strict. 
On my last morning out, I got in trouble with the park dude for peeing in the bushes behind my tent & not going to the big #### house. He was a gung ho little bastard, I did not have very much to say to him. . .

Marina Heights loop, few miles north of the state line. .


----------



## RandyMac (May 12, 2011)

Well dammm!
I can almost hit you with a 7.62
I'll ask Aaron about tying you to the bumper :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rwoods (May 12, 2011)

Gologit said:


> They burn around five hundred gallons an hour. Makes my old Stearman look positively cheap by comparison.


 
Not to hijack this thread, but I would love to hear more about your Stearman.  Growing up, my next door neighbor had two, one as a duster and the other as a sprayer. I loved to watch him hand crank them. And the sound of a radial - nothing like else like it. Ron


----------



## Eccentric (May 12, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Well dammm!
> I can almost hit you with a 7.62
> I'll ask Aaron about tying you to the bumper :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Fine with me, provided he doesn't block too much of the radiator airflow.


----------



## RandyMac (May 12, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Fine with me, so long as he doesn't block too much of the radiator airflow.


 
Eh, how about the rear? I need to do the hub thing to the trailer or grab a little uhaul, that is what I usually do. Having a lockable, covered trailer is good.


----------



## 056 kid (May 12, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Well dammm!
> I can almost hit you with a 7.62
> I'll ask Aaron about tying you to the bumper :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Oh cool, I'l have some gas money too. It all depends on the move though, I ain't there yet haha, pose to close this month so. .


----------



## Eccentric (May 12, 2011)

We can certainly use a third guy to further split the cost of diesel for the trip. Might get a bit tight for space. Having a trailer would help that. I'll have the shell (which locks) on the truck. We can pack a lotta crap in there if needed. You fellers will have to sort out who rides in the back seat. It's an extended cab 1986 F250 4X4. Not too comfy in back. Little leg room...


----------



## 056 kid (May 12, 2011)

I'm not picky, and I don't have much to bring, 795, super 797 and my 660 is probably what I would take along if that is not too much. The rest of my saws are in pieces or are in need of repair in some way or another. Both macs are low on comp, maybe I can find some parts there.
Again, it all depends on the schedule, but I would like to make it.


----------



## Eccentric (May 12, 2011)

056 kid said:


> I'm not picky, and I don't have much to bring, 795, super 797 and my 660 is probably what I would take along if that is not too much. The rest of my saws are in pieces or are in need of repair in some way or another. Both macs are low on comp, maybe I can find some parts there.
> Again, it all depends on the schedule, but I would like to make it.


 
That will work. A few saws, saw gas, bar oil, some tools, camping gear, some clothes, and a cooler full of beer and some food. That oughta do it. I'll be bringing 3-5 saws to run, plus a couple to trade. Will be adding at least one more saw to the load while at Bob's...


----------



## heimannm (May 13, 2011)

Hey Sawbones, what is that fine looking muffler in the box in front of the saw to the right?

Mark


----------



## sawbones (May 13, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Hey Sawbones, what is that fine looking muffler in the box in front of the saw to the right?
> 
> Mark



looks like a 125 maybe. Now what about those dandy 55's? 



Eccentric said:


> I'll be bringing 3-5 saws to run, plus a couple to trade. Will be adding at least one more saw to the load while at Bob's...



what ya bringing to trade ? :cool2:


----------



## heimannm (May 14, 2011)

If I recall correctly, there was a S55 or maybe S55A in this lot that someone had converted to a direct drive saw. I have a spare gear box on a 55 that will never run again so all the parts are there, I just have to put them together some day when I have time...



Mark


----------



## heimannm (May 14, 2011)

Let me try this one more time..






I received these a while back and haven't done much with them yet, son Jeff sporting his mustache at the time.

Mark


----------



## Eccentric (May 14, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Hey Sawbones, what is that fine looking muffler in the box in front of the saw to the right?
> 
> Mark



Dangit. There was three things I was counting on:

1)That was a muffler I could use on my McCulloch 790.

2)Ric was gonna bring it to the GTG (was going to ask him to do so in a PM).

3)You weren't gonna see said box muffler in Ric's pic. I saw it as soon as he posted. Can't get much past the eagle eyes of McMark! I'd hoped you would be too distracted by the 55's:jester:




sawbones said:


> looks like a 125 maybe. Now what about those dandy 55's?
> 
> what ya bringing to trade ? :cool2:



Don't know for sure yet Ric. I'm probably going to bring: 

1)A dirty but complete AH58 powered Mono/Montgomery Wards WD60 with a 24 or 25" roller nose and a good loop of 7/16" chain, 

2)A crusty little Frontier made Skil 944 Type-1 top handle, 

3)A complete running McCulloch 200, 

4)A 'rebuilder' Husky 257 (not sure if it's going yet), 

and who knows what else. Nothing earth shattering. Much of my 'extra' saws and parts have already been shipped away (or are spoken for).

Hopefuly, I won't have to bring the trade saws back home, as I know I'll have at least two more saws in the truck on the way back. Then there's whatever Randy and possibly 056Kid will be bringing up and back...

I'll be looking for the 9-Series Homelite and 1130G parts listed in my sig, plus a set of spikes for a McCulloch 650/660. I'll be looking for longer B/C's (36-48") for both my 1130G and Mac 650 as well.


----------



## heimannm (May 14, 2011)

I am pretty sure the same spike bar that fits the big gear drive saws fits the 650/660 gear drives, just mounts in a different place, On the other big gear drives it mounts to the front of the gear box, on the 650/660 it mounts to the front of the fuel tank.

640





650





660





1-85





840





Mark


----------



## Jacob J. (May 14, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Dangit. There was three things I was counting on:
> 
> 1)That was a muffler I could use on my McCulloch 790.


 
It shouldn't be too hard to come up with a muffler for a 790. I don't know why McCulloch made the SP-125 mufflers different from every other engine they had, even the CP-125.

The good thing about it though is that all the kart mufflers will fit the 790/795/890/895s and all of those earlier saws.


----------



## Farley9n (May 14, 2011)

*Forget All This McCulloch Stuff!*

I just put two videos of my little WildThing x on YouTube! Check them out! Runs good but not as fast as I would like!......Bob


----------



## Farley9n (May 14, 2011)

*Aaron!*

Bring your"rebuilder" 257, I have a couple of those you NEED to try out!!!..........:msp_biggrin:......Bob


----------



## Farley9n (May 14, 2011)

*Gear Drive Alley!*





Gear Drive Alley.jpg



Gear Drive Alley 2.jpg
Added some Maple "Big Uglies" to the mix today. We could have diner while one of the gear drives eats a cookie!.......Bob


----------



## Eccentric (May 14, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I am pretty sure the same spike bar that fits the big gear drive saws fits the 650/660 gear drives, just mounts in a different place, On the other big gear drives it mounts to the front of the gear box, on the 650/660 it mounts to the front of the fuel tank.
> 
> 
> Mark


 
That's good to hear. Makes the search easier, with much more possible donors out there. Thanks for the info Mark.



Jacob J. said:


> It shouldn't be too hard to come up with a muffler for a 790. I don't know why McCulloch made the SP-125 mufflers different from every other engine they had, even the CP-125.
> 
> The good thing about it though is that all the kart mufflers will fit the 790/795/890/895s and all of those earlier saws.



Thanks for the info Jacob. I do have a muffler for that saw, but it's kinda beat, and has been brazed back together. I was coveting the NOS looking can in Ric's pic. Will the Kart mufflers fit within the hinged 'hood' at the back of these saws without modification? The hood covers most of the stock muffler...



Farley9n said:


> Bring your"rebuilder" 257, I have a couple of those you NEED to try out!!!..........:msp_biggrin:......Bob



Cool! Looking forward to playing with the beasts in your collection. I don't have plans to rebuild the saw myself, but may be inspired after running some of your creations. The hottest saws of this series that I've ran have been stock 262XP's. I have enough trouble finding the $$$ and time to get parts and rebuild my old beasts...

If I get it from the guy, I'll most likely just trade it away as I'm not into "modern" saws. I don't know much about it yet, other than the rope's pulled all the way out, I'm told "it don't run anymore", and it most likely needs a new P/C. The fellow that has it now doesn't know JACK about saws...:msp_wink:



Farley9n said:


> Gear Drive Alley..
> 
> Added some Maple "Big Uglies" to the mix today. We could have diner while one of the gear drives eats a cookie!.......Bob[/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh man that looks like fun. Jenn said something about some big wood being delivered at your place (she's on FB while I'm not). It went to the back of my mind until I saw these pics...:clap:


----------



## Eccentric (May 14, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Let me try this one more time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's a *Mighty McMustache* that your son Jeff was sporting.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 15, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Thanks for the info Jacob. I do have a muffler for that saw, but it's kinda beat, and has been brazed back together. I was coveting the NOS looking can in Ric's pic. Will the Kart mufflers fit within the hinged 'hood' at the back of these saws without modification? The hood covers most of the stock muffler.


 
It depends on which one you get. Reed Engineering made a low-profile cast aluminum kart muffler which I think would easily fit under any of the saw covers. It blows out the back though so a person would have to re-direct the flow. There were two GEM mufflers that were pretty narrow and a later GEM box-style muffler that is much bigger.


----------



## heimannm (May 15, 2011)

I picked up a couple of NOS McCulloch mufflers from Bob Johnson recently, original number was 68010 (rectangular), new number is 68240 (round). These are the really nice three piece round ones with the clamp to hold the assembly together. They are not cheap ($60 each) but new in the package, I think I can find good homes for them.

Mark


----------



## RandyMac (May 15, 2011)

So, I'm guessin' that the puck with the clamp will work on a 790, or will it match the ports?


----------



## heimannm (May 15, 2011)

Since the old part number went to the new one, I am sure they will work 1 for 1. Certainly the mounting holes line up and the height/step is correct. My only concern was the change in the shape but most people won't notice unless you open the cover over the muffler. 

The 795's and Super 797 came with the round one as standard equipment. The 740, 790, and 797 had the one piece (welded assembly) rectangular mufflers according to my IPL's and the saws that I have and have seen.

Mark


----------



## RandyMac (May 15, 2011)

I forget which 790 had the better muffler, Aaron can use that one or a round one if he wants. I have all I need, there are leftovers. I do want a nice chromed one, like the 1-50 has.


----------



## 8433jeff (May 15, 2011)

Wishing, just wishing.


----------



## Eccentric (May 15, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I picked up a couple of NOS McCulloch mufflers from Bob Johnson recently, original number was 68010 (rectangular), new number is 68240 (round). These are the really nice three piece round ones with the clamp to hold the assembly together. They are not cheap ($60 each) but new in the package, I think I can find good homes for them.
> 
> Mark



More great info. Thanks Mark. I thought the super series engines couldn't use the mufflers from the other engines (250, etc). I'm glad to have been mistaken!



RandyMac said:


> So, I'm guessin' that the puck with the clamp will work on a 790, or will it match the ports?



I'm glad that it turns out we can use them. That's my favorite style of McMuffler (clamp style HD puck that is). 




heimannm said:


> Since the old part number went to the new one, I am sure they will work 1 for 1. Certainly the mounting holes line up and the height/step is correct. My only concern was the change in the shape but most people won't notice unless you open the cover over the muffler.
> 
> The 795's and Super 797 came with the round one as standard equipment. The 740, 790, and 797 had the one piece (welded assembly) rectangular mufflers according to my IPL's and the saws that I have and have seen.
> 
> Mark


 


RandyMac said:


> I forget which 790 had the better muffler, Aaron can use that one or a round one if he wants. I have all I need, there are leftovers. I do want a nice chromed one, like the 1-50 has.


 
Your 790 has the better muffler Randy. That's very generous of you. I'll bet somebody at the GTG (maybe someone who's driving a big bus) will have a chromed McMuffler for you.



8433jeff said:


> Wishing, just wishing.



Wishing you could come to the GTG Jeff? That would be fantastic if you could make it out here. If you're wishing you could have some old McCulloch iron, then we can take care of that too. You sir may have a decission to make. Do you want a McCulloch 200 or a Homelite C5 (or both)? PM me with your thoughts...


----------



## heimannm (May 15, 2011)

The mufflers big saws like the 1-70/80 and 700/800 Series all have the same bolt pattern, three screws attaching the muffler.

Actually the smaller saws (200/300 etc.) have the same two hole pattern over the exhaust port, but the bigger saws have the third bolt further towards the top of the cylinder.

I don't have any really good photo's showing the exhaust side without the muffler, but I think you get the drift from these two - 840 project in works.











Mark


----------



## Eccentric (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Mark. Could a 'two bolt' puck type muffler from a 200/250/300/etc be used on a super series engine without issue? Is the stack height (distance from the mounting flange to the can) the same for both types? If so, a hole could be drilled through the can for the third bolt on a super series engine methinks...


----------



## Farley9n (May 18, 2011)

*Spent Part*

Of the day moving logs & seting them up for the "Cookie Fest"! Cleaned up the Redwood camp site ( Mac Camp!) and got a nice note back from Grand Dog! Bailey's will again be sending us a gift pack! They are GREAT people!!!
It's getting closer & I'm getting more excited!!!.....Bob


----------



## Ambull (May 18, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Thanks Mark. Could a 'two bolt' puck type muffler from a 200/250/300/etc be used on a super series engine without issue? Is the stack height (distance from the mounting flange to the can) the same for both types? If so, a hole could be drilled through the can for the third bolt on a super series engine methinks...


 
My 125/101B has a GEM kart muffler attached to it, and it was originally designed to just mount with the two bolts. The original owner drilled a hole and added the third bolt. It is really thick, probably weighs more than a Homelite muffler, lol. Has a really great sound to it.


----------



## Eccentric (May 18, 2011)

Ambull said:


> My 125/101B has a GEM kart muffler attached to it, and it was originally designed to just mount with the two bolts. The original owner drilled a hole and added the third bolt. It is really thick, probably weighs more than a Homelite muffler, lol. Has a really great sound to it.


 
Sounds cool. Mind posting a pic of it on the saw?


----------



## heimannm (May 19, 2011)

Aaron, I am pretty sure the mufflers will all swap back and forth on the horizontal saws, not sure if the older ones like the 3-25/47/77 etc. are the same. 

I am pretty sure the only difference is 3 vs 2 attaching screws until you get to the SP models, it seems to me they are altogether different.






Mark


----------



## Ambull (May 19, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Sounds cool. Mind posting a pic of it on the saw?



I took some pics today. I will put the muffler here, and the rest on the Mac thread.

If you notice there is a screw between the G and the E on the GEM muffler. There was some trimming done to the shroud to get it to fit.

Sorry but I won't be bringing this saw to Oregon with me.


----------



## Eccentric (May 19, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Aaron, I am pretty sure the mufflers will all swap back and forth on the horizontal saws, not sure if the older ones like the 3-25/47/77 etc. are the same.
> 
> I am pretty sure the only difference is 3 vs 2 attaching screws until you get to the SP models, it seems to me they are altogether different.
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark. That sure is a funky bolt pattern for the SP125. Wonder why McCulloch did that...

Are you going to make it to the GTG Mark? Just three weeks to go now. Once you've made your final decission, please let me know if I should bring up those two saws for Jeff.



Ambull said:


> I took some pics today. I will put the muffler here, and the rest on the Mac thread.
> 
> If you notice there is a screw between the G and the E on the GEM muffler. There was some trimming done to the shroud to get it to fit.
> 
> Sorry but I won't be bringing this saw to Oregon with me.


 
Bet that sounds awesome. Thanks for the pics. Does that muffler dump out the bottom? Looks like I'd have to cut away quite a bit of the shroud on my 790 to make one of those work. Probably won't do that to that saw. Why aren't you taking that saw to Oregon? Conserving space in the vehicle? I can relate...


----------



## Ambull (May 19, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Bet that sounds awesome. Thanks for the pics. Does that muffler dump out the bottom? Looks like I'd have to cut away quite a bit of the shroud on my 790 to make one of those work. Probably won't do that to that saw. Why aren't you taking that saw to Oregon? Conserving space in the vehicle? I can relate...



Actually my vehicle is an airplane. Not bringing any, but I might take one home with me.

And yes it dumps out the bottom. Exhaust is pretty wide open, and of course no spark screen. Out here in PA there is much lower risk of fires, so it isn't as much of a concern.


----------



## Eccentric (May 19, 2011)

Ambull said:


> Actually my vehicle is an airplane. Not bringing any, but I might take one home with me.
> 
> And yes it dumps out the bottom. Exhaust is pretty wide open, and of course no spark screen. Out here in PA there is much lower risk of fires, so it isn't as much of a concern.


 
Wow. You're flying from PA for the GTG? That's fantastic. Kidnap Chris Thieroff and take him with you while you're at it. He needs to get out here too.

Look me up for some adult beverages (or a cup of coffee or a cold soda if you don't drink) when you get there. I'll be the short 'husky' guy with an old grey diesel 4X4 Ford pickup.............camping in the Redwoods near the tall skinny old logger (who may or may not have a red ladies hat on his head).:jester:


----------



## Ambull (May 19, 2011)

My weekend was open, and the flight was reasonable. I have never been to Oregon, or most of the western states for that matter. Yes I am a PNW logger wannabe, and wanted to experience it all first hand. Three more weeks.

Thanks for the offer. After the long trip I will be looking for your cooler.


----------



## 056 kid (May 19, 2011)

Ambull said:


> I took some pics today. I will put the muffler here, and the rest on the Mac thread.
> 
> If you notice there is a screw between the G and the E on the GEM muffler. There was some trimming done to the shroud to get it to fit.
> 
> Sorry but I won't be bringing this saw to Oregon with me.


 
I bet that thing has burned a few hands!


----------



## slowp (May 19, 2011)

I shall try to talk a friend of mine into going. He is pestering me with questions about a big saw for milling. I figure he could pesture the Mac Guys. He can ride his bike down there, and I can bring his banjo.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (May 20, 2011)

A nice yellow iron 250 just came to my shop with no B/C I'll throw it in the rig and bring down to the GTG. Wasn't running right after the overhaul..hmmmm!! Breathing issues pulled muffler and sure enough it was solid gunk.Fired right up and shook the shop with a deep solid loud sound and set all the smoke alarms off


----------



## forestryworks (May 20, 2011)

slowp said:


> I shall try to talk a friend of mine into going. He is pestering me with questions about a big saw for milling. I figure he could pesture the Mac Guys. He can ride his bike down there, and I can bring his banjo.


----------



## teatersroad (May 20, 2011)

slowp said:


> ... He can ride his bike down there, and I can bring his banjo.


 
I know what he means, I hate it when I'm trying to make time on my schwinn and my knees keep hitting my banjo.


----------



## sawfun9 (May 21, 2011)

I ended up with 3 Mac 250's complete with bars and chains. I'll bring em when I come. They all fire but need carb kits and or fuel lines. I figured somebody will want them.


----------



## Eccentric (May 21, 2011)

sawfun9 said:


> I ended up with 3 Mac 250's complete with bars and chains. I'll bring em when I come. They all fire but need carb kits and or fuel lines. I figured somebody will want them.


 
Wow. Three eh? I _was_ thinking about bringing _my_ 250 (not the Super 250) up to trade at the GTG. Think I won't bother packing it in the truck now...


----------



## Farley9n (May 21, 2011)

*Taking A Day Off*

From site prep! Heading over to Phil's Saw Shop in Florance. I'm taking two saws with me to show him. The Wild Thing and my latest Husky 350. Last time there I left him a CD of last years GTG and he showed me a couple things he was working on. Very Interesting!
Tomorrow it's back to the Farleyville Fair Grounds! The South East Cookie Field has 18 logs set up along with the two bucking stands. Now it's time to finish the North West Field ( home to "Gear Drive Row" and the "Noodle Factory") and the kitchen/BBQ area!
The axe target is also being rebuilt. This year, should you miss, there isn't going to be a rail road tie jungle gym!
It's Getting Closer!!!.........:msp_smile:......Bob


----------



## schmuck.k (May 22, 2011)

cant wait been working to much to get on the site had a lot of reading to do to catch up.


----------



## heimannm (May 22, 2011)

I have made it back home, I will go in to work on Tuesday and see what the schedule brings for the next few weeks. Here's hoping...

And on the Great McCulloch Muffler Exchange, I did a little messing around this afternoon and can safely say that the muffler from any saw (33/55, D-30/36, 44/55 Series, 1-40/50/60, 200/300/400/500/600/700) will all swap back and forth. Of course the 700/800 saws use the three bolt arrangement, all the others in my experience are two bolt only.

The SP105/125 are the later "flat" design with all three screw holes on the same plane.

One of these days soon I will put together a thread with lots of photo's of the different mufflers and a three different gasket arrangements.

Mark


----------



## Eccentric (May 23, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I have made it back home, I will go in to work on Tuesday and see what the schedule brings for the next few weeks. Here's hoping...
> 
> And on the Great McCulloch Muffler Exchange, I did a little messing around this afternoon and can safely say that the muffler from any saw (33/55, D-30/36, 44/55 Series, 1-40/50/60, 200/300/400/500/600/700) will all swap back and forth. Of course the 700/800 saws use the three bolt arrangement, all the others in my experience are two bolt only.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the continued McMuffler info updates Mark. Hope you can make it out west!

I just swapped a HD Puck (hose clamp) muffler from the 200 I'm sending to Jeff onto the 550. Put the stack muffler from the 550 on the 200. Better 'match' for both saws. Interestingly, the HD Puck had the reinforcement plate and hole for the third (rear) screw. Don't know if that muffler was added to the 200 at a later time. Seems kinda odd to see a 'premium' muffler on an 'economy' version of this saw series.

Anywho.........the 550 cyliinder has the boss for the third screw. That boss is faced, and is drilled and tapped for the screw. I put in a third screw, with a thick washer between the can and the boss for propper support. The 200, and a 250 I have on the shelf both also have the boss for the third screw as well on the cylinder, but it doesn't appear to be faced or drilled and tapped. 

The 550 cylinder is also unique in that while the engine is of the front-tank 'non-super' series, it has bosses cast into it for a comp release (but they aren't machined/drilled). The cylinder looks unlike any other front tank McCulloch I've seen. I wonder if the 90.4cc 450 (which has the same 2.165" bore as the 99cc 550, but the shorter 1.5" stroke of the 87 cc saws) has that boss cast into it as well....


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2011)

What are the logistics? Do any of you need to borrow a tent? Camping gear? 

I'll throw in the table, and my comfy chair, and bring the usual food.
I have 3 tents. One the size of an RV that you can stand up in, one that is supposed to be a 3 person, but fits my dog and me just right and you can't stand up in it, but it will warm up if the weather is cold, and the backpacking coffin sized tent. I do not recommend it.

Let me know.


----------



## RandyMac (May 23, 2011)

Odd thing about the 200s, some were plain, some were not. There are a few "deluxe" 250s out there too.

I am waiting for the annual administrative fiat concerning the time off, they do it every year. I got everything approved in March, now they will get caught short and get all iffy about it. Thats ok, I have a plan for that, just like every other year.


----------



## Joe46 (May 23, 2011)

It looks like life is conspiring against me. The daughter flies in from Alaska on the 10th or 11th, and a great niece is having her grad party on the 12th. I was really looking forward to getting the H out of Dodge. Besides bringing some saws and some for sale/trade items, I'm really feeling the need for a big Mac.:msp_sad:


----------



## paccity (May 24, 2011)

newbee , since this is my first rodeo, what sould i bring ? prob be there at the crack on sat , stay whole day . just want my first to go good. thank's. fraser.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 24, 2011)

paccity said:


> newbee , since this is my first rodeo, what sould i bring ? prob be there at the crack on sat , stay whole day . just want my first to go good. thank's. fraser.


SAWS an BEER!!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## heimannm (May 25, 2011)

Well I am sorry to report my schedule has now been finalized and I will not be able to make it out as originally intended.

I will leave for Australia next Monday, returning on Friday 10 June to leave for Europe on 12 June.

Bob, I will try to contact you later on today...

Mark


----------



## Farley9n (May 25, 2011)

*Dammmmmmmm!*

Going to miss you Mark! You really had the Mac Boys juices flowing!..... ......Until next time.................Bob


----------



## Eccentric (May 25, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Well I am sorry to report my schedule has now been finalized and I will not be able to make it out as originally intended.
> 
> I will leave for Australia next Monday, returning on Friday 10 June to leave for Europe on 12 June.
> 
> ...



*Rats!!!!!!!* 


I was *really* looking to see you there. Hope you can come out next year. Maybe you can make it for the NorCal GTG that's in the planning stages for next fall. That discussion's in the "Sonoma, Lake, Mendocino County" thread.

Guess I need to work out some shipping details for Jeff too...

Edit:

Maybe I should sabotage one of the mills in the area so that they need some 'emergency' service from you and your employer.........


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 25, 2011)

Hey Bob, will you have the charcol grill out to use? I am looking forward to seeing you and Liz again. Can't wait to catch up on all that is new this year. See you soon.


----------



## Farley9n (May 25, 2011)

*Charcol Grill &*

All the same stuff is still there! Doing up the kitchen area is just about all that is left to do!!!
Today and tomorrow "T" and I are going to remove the last of our downed Cedar then pick up some Cottonwood for him to mill into 10 x 10" Cants for the racers. ( that would be you and slowp ) Seems like it's not going to stop raining some for the next few days but I am hoping we can get as good a weather as last year! 
For a GOOD TIME call a PNW GTG!!!...............Bob


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (May 26, 2011)

Hasn't stoped raining for two weeks and raining hard for the next 10 days here in Oregon..bummer!! I'll be watch'n the weather like a hawk...my saws don't care though


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 28, 2011)

Anything else needed. If ya got a climbing section of the fair grounds I can bring my fat boy climbing gear. I can toss in a few modern day work horses, don't have anything vintage running. Won't be be much on running saws this year but I sure do like to BS with everyone. 



Owl


----------



## Farley9n (May 28, 2011)

*Bit Of An Update From*

Farleyville!.....:msp_smile:........
The weather sucks but we have still been able to get a few things done! Large percentage of the logs have been peeled and pressure washed, the axe target is no longer a railroad tie jungle jim, and we have cleaned up some of the camping areas. Next up is the kitchen area and then maybe some parts of the barn/shop.
Bailey's was kind enough again to send another gift box. In the box is a terrific book! It's called; High Climbers and Timber Fallers by GF Beranek. It covers the old growth to second growth logging in Northern California around the Mendacino county area! Great Pictures! Whoever wins this needs to share it!!!
By the way, Bailey's isn't the only one sending gifts to share! We will have lots of nice give aways!
As the time draws near, if you don't know how to get here or just need some details cleared up please PM me.
Tomorrow is susposed to be a better day so I will take some pictures and post em for you!........Bob


----------



## RandyMac (May 28, 2011)

SP, the BS is one of the best parts.


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2011)

Sounds like a vanload of Montannians is coming this year.


----------



## Farley9n (May 28, 2011)

*Hey Owl!*

There are two climbing trees! Both still VIRGINS!!! From one you can fall right into the RandyMac redwood grove. From the other you won't be quite so lucky! This year I have a nice looking Stihl top handle saw that will be up one of the trees as a climbers prize!
As to the B/S ........World Class!..................Bob


----------



## bigbadbob (May 28, 2011)

Any one need/want anything from Canada???
Besides me!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawbones (May 28, 2011)

bigbadbob said:


> Any one need/want anything from Canada???
> Besides me!!:hmm3grin2orange:






Yes please, Shania Twain. :msp_w00t:


----------



## bigbadbob (May 28, 2011)

sawbones said:


> Yes please, Shania Twain. :msp_w00t:


Well I would but then nothing would get accomplished at the GTG!!!
She said she was busy also!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Gologit (May 29, 2011)

bigbadbob said:


> Well I would but then nothing would get accomplished at the GTG!!!
> She said she was busy also!!!:msp_w00t:


 
Okay...how about Ann Murray? For the older guys?


----------



## bigbadbob (May 29, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Okay...how about Ann Murray? For the older guys?


You must be a fossil!!!:taped:
And she cant make as she is performing back east!!!


----------



## Ambull (May 29, 2011)

Bring a few Pioneer saws ......You know, the real Canadian ones. 

Back east, Canadians are known for their nudie bars. My guess is that would not be appropriate at this event....


----------



## bigbadbob (May 29, 2011)

Ambull said:


> Bring a few Pioneer saws ......You know, the real Canadian ones.
> 
> Back east, Canadians are known for their nudie bars. My guess is that would not be appropriate at this event....


I am fresh out of Pioneer saws!!!:msp_w00t:
Western Canadians are more civilized, the the ones back East.
So we only have 'peeler bars':help:
And I dont have room for one in my truck!!!


----------



## Farley9n (May 29, 2011)

*Little Picture*

Of Last year. This was from the west end of the field. There was also more wood behind the trucks at the other end of the barn. Same setup this time. Time is getting short!!!.....Bob.....
GTG.jpg (95.0 KB


----------



## medic5050 (May 29, 2011)

Are my eyes playing tricks on me, or is that a Big Green Egg in the background of that picture?


----------



## Gologit (May 29, 2011)

bigbadbob said:


> You must be a fossil!!!:taped:
> And she cant make as she is performing back east!!!


 
Be nice. Even fossils appreciate good music.


----------



## heimannm (May 30, 2011)

For Aaron - I posted a number of photo's of different McCulloch mufflers over in the McCulloch Chainsaw thread.

Mark


----------



## mdavlee (May 30, 2011)

I wish I was rich enough to travel out there to meet you guys.  Maybe next year I can get out that way sometime.


----------



## Gologit (May 30, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I wish I was rich enough to travel out there to meet you guys.  Maybe next year I can get out that way sometime.


 
If you get to Grass Valley you have a place to stay.


----------



## mdavlee (May 30, 2011)

There's a chance of work out in so ca around the salton sea this summer. It's not come quick enough to get out there a week early and attend the gtg.


----------



## slowp (Jun 2, 2011)

Any idea of the number of bodies expected? I will make a correspondiing batch of Not Quite Good For You cookies. A trip to town will need to be made for ingredients.

I am about to pull The Wing out of the shop and air it out. If it stops raining.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 2, 2011)

*Cookies!!!*

Just thinking about the ones I know about and going back a few pages gets me over 40. Not everyone has checked in yet so it's still a very rough estimate. It's down to just 9 days away so it's time for final plans and checking in. If you need details like location and contact numbers please PM me!
As to the weather.....I don't think it's going to be as nice as last year but still plenty good for us rugged Oregonians! Real rain I expect to be more overnight with some sprinkles and nice sun during the afternoons. Bring rain gear and dress warm!
I have been watching the 10 day forcast on MSN. Each time I check the next ten seem to be improving!............Bob


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 2, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Okay...how about Ann Murray? For the older guys?


 
Anne Murray was nice.

I used to listen to her record, "Christmas Wishes" every Christmas, as dad always had it going on the record player.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jun 2, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> Just thinking about the ones I know about and going back a few pages gets me over 40. Not everyone has checked in yet so it's still a very rough estimate. It's down to just 9 days away so it's time for final plans and checking in. If you need details like location and contact numbers please PM me!
> As to the weather.....I don't think it's going to be as nice as last year but still plenty good for us rugged Oregonians! Real rain I expect to be more overnight with some sprinkles and nice sun during the afternoons. Bring rain gear and dress warm!
> I have been watching the 10 day forcast on MSN. Each time I check the next ten seem to be improving!............Bob


 
I'm check'n in..I'll take the campsite inside the shop


----------



## madhatte (Jun 2, 2011)

Checkin' in. Plan is to leave work Friday, stop at home to get saws and stuff, arrive 8-9PM, sleep in the truck like last year, then leave Sunday afternoon. Let me know if there's any sundries (cutlery, plates/etc) that have not been accounted for yet and I'll bring a load. Now my major conundrum is, as usual, which saws to bring? Don't think I'll have any real surprises, but might have a couple of sorta-surprises. 

OH! and my travel Per Diem for last weeks's trip to Placerville oughta be enough for horse-tradin' money, so I'm good there.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 2, 2011)

slowp said:


> Any idea of the number of bodies expected? I will make a correspondiing batch of Not Quite Good For You cookies. A trip to town will need to be made for ingredients.
> 
> I am about to pull The Wing out of the shop and air it out. If it stops raining.


 
Been getting saws and the truck ready for the trip. Replaced the truck's heater core, ignition lock set, and ignition switch. The core was a bit of a PITA. The lockset was easy-peasy. The ignition switch was an unholy PITA. Glad that's over.

Ms P.,

I humbly suggest that you bake cookies for at least 100 bodies. Wouldn't want to run out...:jester:


----------



## slowp (Jun 2, 2011)

OK. Looks like 5 cookies will be enough. 

A suckerhole appeared so I got productive and released The Wing from Winter captivity. It only took 2 attempts to back the little beast up to where I want it. I believe the caulking will soon undergo a testing, and I need to repair the curtains. 

My heater will be staying at home. 







View attachment 186058


----------



## medic5050 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, the wife and I are planning on attending our first GTG still. She's kind of nervous, yet excited.

We will be there on Saturday for a day trip.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 3, 2011)

I have the semi official blessing for the time off, subject of course to staffing levels, which are at an all time low. I owe Karen big time, she will be covering my spot. I might just not answer the phone, but they have been known to send squad cars out in search of wayward employees. I know how to hide.
If all goes to plan, Aaron and I will be on the road at a reasonable hour, to arrive in the afternoon. I too have been checking the forecast, it is showing some improvement after this upcoming wet weekend.
I'm sitting in my "office" wearing my Whites, been awhile since I had them on, thought I'd better loosen them up. Funny thing about this pair of boots, I have been in several tavern brawls wearing them, everytime I put them on, I think about handin' out ass woopings.


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn, I wanna go. Not sure if I'll make it. Will know Monday.


----------



## slowp (Jun 3, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I have the semi official blessing for the time off, subject of course to staffing levels, which are at an all time low. I owe Karen big time, she will be covering my spot. I might just not answer the phone, but they have been known to send squad cars out in search of wayward employees. I know how to hide.
> If all goes to plan, Aaron and I will be on the road at a reasonable hour, to arrive in the afternoon. I too have been checking the forecast, it is showing some improvement after this upcoming wet weekend.
> I'm sitting in my "office" wearing my Whites, been awhile since I had them on, thought I'd better loosen them up. Funny thing about this pair of boots, I have been in several tavern brawls wearing them, everytime I put them on, I think about handin' out ass woopings.



Then I think you should get some pink shoes to wear. We are a peaceful folk. 

There were pink fake crocs with embedded jewels at the swap meet but I did not indulge.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 3, 2011)

*Just About Ready*

east field a.jpg(129.2 KB[/IMG]
east field 2a.jpg
looking west a.jpg 
west field 2a.jpg
west field 2a.jpg
west field 3a.jpg
Here's some of what it looks like as of yesterday evening. 
More to come! Weather is looking better too!.....Bob


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 3, 2011)

Farleyville is lookin just fine!!!!


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope everyone has fun, I was planning on coming out but my moving schedule won't allow it:msp_angry:


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 3, 2011)

Man that looks like fun Bob. You, Liz, Shannon, T, and everyone else involved have done great. The old McCullochs are gettin' *hungry*. Got a few more things to square away this weekend during the rain. Truck's almost ready. Gotta check belts, hoses, tires, and fluids. 1100+ miles round trip is a ways to go for a 25+ year old truck with 194K on the clock. If I'm really ambitious and efficient this weekend (don't hold your breath Randy), I'll swap the 'modern' 2005 or so vintage cheap-'o' CD player (that's been collecting dust for six years) into the diesel to replace the dying FM tape deck.........finally...:msp_rolleyes:

Still need to take a buncha crap out of the truck...........to make room for other crap. Finishing up getting the McCulloch 550, 650, and Randy's 790 squared up. Haven't decided on my 790 yet. If it's going, I'll need to call Baileys and have them spin up a loop of chain for me to pick up on the way to Randy's. May pick up an SP81 on the way there if funds allow. Need to sharpen some chains.

Hey Randy.............do you have a 1/4" file I can use? Guess I should pick up a couple at Baileys in Laytonville. Don't yet have one for the 1/2" chains for the 650. Biggest I have now is 7/32".

Sorting out the camping gear, saw tools/spares/fluids, booze, and other junk. Gather it up............pull out what's not needed.........look through it again...........pull out more crap.........and put in just what's actually needed. I've found that the more times I repeat this process before a trip, the less uneeded stuff comes along (and I miss less stuff that I do need).


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 3, 2011)

medic5050 said:


> Well, the wife and I are planning on attending our first GTG still. She's kind of nervous, yet excited.
> 
> We will be there on Saturday for a day trip.


 
She doesn't have to worry. Everyone is very friendly and socialable.
I think some of the ladies go shopping and antiqueing.
Some of us just hang out and chat about anything and everything.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 3, 2011)

056 kid said:


> I hope everyone has fun, I was planning on coming out but my moving schedule won't allow it:msp_angry:



Aw, man, bummer.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 3, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Man that looks like fun Bob. You, Liz, Shannon, T, and everyone else involved have done great. The old McCullochs are gettin' *hungry*. Got a few more things to square away this weekend during the rain. Truck's almost ready. Gotta check belts, hoses, tires, and fluids. 1100+ miles round trip is a ways to go for a 25+ year old truck with 194K on the clock. If I'm really ambitious and efficient this weekend (don't hold your breath Randy), I'll swap the 'modern' 2005 or so vintage cheap-'o' CD player (that's been collecting dust for six years) into the diesel to replace the dying FM tape deck.........finally...:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Still need to take a buncha crap out of the truck...........to make room for other crap. Finishing up getting the McCulloch 550, 650, and Randy's 790 squared up. Haven't decided on my 790 yet. If it's going, I'll need to call Baileys and have them spin up a loop of chain for me to pick up on the way to Randy's. May pick up an SP81 on the way there if funds allow. Need to sharpen some chains.
> 
> ...


 Have they started selling stuff in Laytonville? When I was thru there about 3 years ago? the store was empty. All they had in there was catalogs.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 3, 2011)

Today I loaded my goods for the GTG. Took it all to my cabin, it's two hours closer.
Got a 090, 621,031, 1100, buncha parts, not wanting to bring any of it back!!!!
Will head out Thursday early and camp south of Seattle.
Gotta clean out the trailer, been parked for three years!!!


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 3, 2011)

bigbadbob said:


> Today I loaded my goods for the GTG. Took it all to my cabin, it's two hours closer.
> Got a 090, 621,031, *1100*, buncha parts, not wanting to bring any of it back!!!!
> Will head out Thursday early and camp south of Seattle.
> Gotta clean out the trailer, been parked for three years!!!


 
1100 what?


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 3, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> 1100 what?


It's a very large Husky, someone id'd it as an 1100.
But could be something else. Big, Old, Orange, complete, no distiguishing marks!!!:msp_scared:
I am hoping them homeland securtiy border guys dont see it as a national threat!!!


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 3, 2011)

bigbadbob said:


> It's a very large Husky, someone id'd it as an 1100.
> But could be something else. Big, Old, Orange, complete, no distiguishing marks!!!:msp_scared:
> I am hoping them homeland securtiy border guys dont see it as a national threat!!!


 
You are probably ok.
I might be interested in big, old orange. We can discuss it over a beer or two.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 3, 2011)

*Beautiful day Here Today!*

Got lots more done. Mostly with Rhett's help.





And had some fun too!
















Still a little more to do! However I am saving lots of saw work for the Friday crew!.......Bob


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 4, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> Have they started selling stuff in Laytonville? When I was thru there about 3 years ago? the store was empty. All they had in there was catalogs.


 
I think so. At the least, I should be able to pick up a will-call order.





bigbadbob said:


> It's a very large Husky, someone id'd it as an 1100.
> But could be something else. Big, Old, Orange, complete, no distiguishing marks!!!:msp_scared:
> I am hoping them homeland securtiy border guys dont see it as a national threat!!!



Dangit. I was hoping it was an XP1100 Homelite. I could use an 1100/1130G parts saw. Hopefully Ric will bring one in tbe bus.




RandyMac said:


> You are probably ok.
> I might be interested in big, old orange. We can discuss it over a beer or two.



So we may be hauling something big, old, and orange home? I'm hauling something smaller, a bit newer, and orange up for Bob to look at....and maybe trade for some big Homelite internals...

Randy did you get my email reply last night about the trip, and tonight's reply about work crap? Don't know if emails from my phone are getting through...


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 4, 2011)

I got them Aaron. I got a handle on the trip stuff, still stewing on the other.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 4, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I got them Aaron. I got a handle on the trip stuff, still stewing on the other.


 


Got your email back Randy. Sounds like you have your head on straight. The GTG is well timed. Our 'mini GTG' certainly helped me in similar circumstances last fall.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 4, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Got your email back Randy. Sounds like you have your head on straight. The GTG is well timed. Our 'mini GTG' certainly helped me in similar circumstances last fall.


 
I am definately ready.


----------



## slowp (Jun 4, 2011)

I can come down on Friday to help. I'm retar...oops retired now.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 4, 2011)

*Just Looked At The Ten Day!*

We are going to have GREAT weather!!! I'd better clean out that shady "Handicaped Parking" area! ( going to Miss you Trin )
SlowP....Friday will give you easy backing into your spot and we can get some early practice on those candle things.
Just 6 days now!............:msp_thumbsup:......Bob & Liz, "T" & Shannon


----------



## Ironbark (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Bob,

Looking forward to enjoying this year's GTG through the pictures you post. Out to the Isle of Man later this week for the TT motorcycle races. Maybe we'll see ya'll next year.

Say hi to "T" from Kate and me.

Colin.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 4, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> Got lots more done. Mostly with Rhett's help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think Rhett's work was well rewarded.

If I sit in one of them Rhettneck Adirondacks, I'll have to chock it so it doesn't roll back first. I can see myself 'reclining' right on back onto my noggin after a few PBR's if I don't chock the chair...:jester:


----------



## madhatte (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll be bringin' some yaller bits for tradin', Maybe some orange, maybe some red. We'll see what I can convince myself to part with. I'm lookin' to shift the magnesium-to-plastic ratio a bit more in favor of magnesium.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 4, 2011)

*Back In The House For A Sec*

Thanks for the shout out Colin! Hope you can make it again, maybe the Bailey's one later this year. If it's in Laytonville, that's pretty area!
Arron....Those Rhettneck chairs are really very stable! Beer makes a difference though! They are almost Chowdozer safe !!!....
opcorn:....Going to be a lot of trading going on! Be early & be FAST!
........Bob.......:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 4, 2011)

*Tree Prize*

A top handle saw for the bravest climber! Perhaps one of the two trees will lose it's virginity this year!








...................Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 4, 2011)

*Something For Arron*

When you get here Friday this 257 should make you rethink these old Husky Dogs.......:msp_wink:......Bob
257 arron.jpg‎


----------



## madhatte (Jun 4, 2011)

Bob, your Huskys put other Huskys at a distinct disadvantage. I seem to remember a certain "61", and another "44", neither of which behaved accordingly. Which meeeeans... I guess I am gonna have to run that 257!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 5, 2011)

*For The Better Weather*

I have cleaned up the Shade Hole.









We spent a lot of time in there last year!

Nate....Thanks for your comments on a couple of my Husky's. I have more than that one for you to test!..............Bob


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 5, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> When you get here Friday this 257 should make you rethink these old Husky Dogs.......:msp_wink:......Bob
> 257 arron.jpg‎




For some reason, I'm thinking that '257' isn't exactly stock.:hmm3grin2orange:

I'm looking forward to testing those buzzing orange beasts of yours (and the Solo, and....). Got my McCulloch 550 running great yesterday. Squared away the Tilly HL swap. No more cranky MacFlatBack! It's hungry for some of that big wood you have there. 

Off to wrap up the HL swap on the 650 McCulloch gear drive and get it (and Randy's McCulloch 790) cleaned up this morning. Been getting a taste of the PNW these last few days. Nasty rain since Friday night. THIS is June in Ca???? Crikey...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## madhatte (Jun 5, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> Nate....Thanks for your comments on a couple of my Husky's. I have more than that one for you to test!


 
Quite welcome, and AWW YEAH.


----------



## dieselsmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Bob and family and friends, I spent all day yesterday at the hospital, my mom fell and broke her hip and wrist, both are right side injuries. Very bad complication. We got her transported to portland from up on the penninsula, for better care. The doctors were booked out all day, in the O.R., on sunday, so they will operate today sometime. 
The old yellow gear drives will have to wait around another year, for a PNW work out. :msp_sad:


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 6, 2011)

*Wishing The Best For Your Mom!*

There will be other times to share this CAD stuff. We will miss you and your part of the yellow tide!.....Bob, LIz, "T" & Shannon


----------



## dieselsmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Take lots of pics, and maybe a couple of video clips. For us that can't make it. Thanks, DS.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I may make the trip out for Saturday seeing as how it's just up river from me. How far up is it? Blue River area?


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 6, 2011)

dieselsmoke said:


> Bob and family and friends, I spent all day yesterday at the hospital, my mom fell and broke her hip and wrist, both are right side injuries. Very bad complication. We got her transported to portland from up on the penninsula, for better care. The doctors were booked out all day, in the O.R., on sunday, so they will operate today sometime.
> The old yellow gear drives will have to wait around another year, for a PNW work out. :msp_sad:


 


dieselsmoke said:


> Take lots of pics, and maybe a couple of video clips. For us that can't make it. Thanks, DS.



Sorry to hear about your mom. We'll pray she heals up quickly and complely. We'll miss you and your Macs, but family must come first. We'll shoot some pics and make some McNoise in your stead.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 6, 2011)

*Took 3 Saws*

Over to Phil's Saw Shop today. The 257, the 394, and a Poulan Pro 330. All Stock..........:msp_wink: looking! Another great time! Phil was kind enough to grind the 394 chain for me ( watch out Kevin ) and let me run a 257 of his! Also stock! ...
Starting tomorrow, play time is over. Final grooming of the "Fair Grounds", selection and tuning of the saws, and a tiny bit more shop cleaning.
Don't hesitate to PM me if you need any details about what to bring, how to get here, parking, camping and so forth!........Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 7, 2011)

*Found One Of These*

Manage Attachments 

For Old Times Sake 2.jpg (77.2 KBFor Old Times Sake 2.jpg (77.2 KB
Wonder if it's still good? One way to find out!..........Bob


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like it's still sealed. Should be fine Bob. I certainly won't turn my nose up at anything cooked with it.


Looks like I'll be needing a K10-WB carb kit. Bringing a Homelite 750 out of deep sleep for a buddy. Anybody that's attending the GTG have a K10-WB kit they could bring? I have K10-SDC and RK-23HS kits to trade, as well as a few bits of green paper. I'll order a kit after the GTG if nobody brings one. I may have the 750 with me at the GTG so I can pick some brains about it.


edit:

Also going to need an air filter cover nut for that saw as well as some screws and bits for the McCulloch SP81 he's trading me for getting his Dad's Homelite 750 running (assuming not too much is needed for the 750). Oughta be fun...


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 8, 2011)

still on, just gonna dash over for a few hours saturday though. too much to tend to at home (one more GSP puppy needs a home). might be sans saws, I do have a jred 920 that would be nice to get out but it hasn't run enough to be dialed in, and may need seals. have an 820 in a box (just needs clutch cover) and some other swap/give away parts (a new homie 30" hardnose with a big red homie stencil fit for a shelf queen or abuse). I'll see if our little saw shop has that carb kit, very well might.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 8, 2011)

*Hey Eric*

Be nice seeing you no matter how short your leash. ( bring the pup! After all it is a swap meet too! )

Just a few notes:
Out houses came today
Cedar Flats gas station sells premium without ethenol
still lots of room for camping
we have at least four ways of BBQing all ready to go
there will be at least coffee for Saturday & Sunday am
don't forget to sign in for your protection and ours - sign in also determins drawing order for the prizes
last but not least, we have been donated a monster first aid kit! Lets hope it remains unopened!.......Bob


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jun 8, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> Manage Attachments
> 
> For Old Times Sake 2.jpg (77.2 KBFor Old Times Sake 2.jpg (77.2 KB
> Wonder if it's still good? One way to find out!..........Bob


 
Wait till you taste mine


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 8, 2011)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> Wait till you taste mine


Better be hot!!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 8, 2011)

Good on the BBQs, I have a 9 pound pork loin.

I will have to wait until tonite for final clearance, the Dept is in chaos. I might just do it anyway.:jester:

Cool able to post again, hasn't been so since Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Good on the BBQs, I have a 9 pound pork loin.
> 
> I will have to wait until tonite for final clearance, the Dept is in chaos. I might just do it anyway.:jester:
> 
> Cool able to post again, hasn't been so since Sunday afternoon.


 
They may not let you go? They approved your time off in march for crying out loud. Dammit that sucks. I really hope you can go. Wouldn't be the same without you. Also........that'll be a long drive to make by my lonesome (and I could use some help with the diesel). Will they dicipline you for going on a vacation that you scheduled three months ago? I want to see you go, but not at the expense of your job.

I just picked up the SP81. May bring it along to tinker with. May just need a carb kit and a starter rope/handle. You have a 1/4" file Randy? Gotta pick one up on the way I guess. Only local place that has one is a hardware store that wants six bucks for one file. You can get a dozen from Baileys for $12 or so...


----------



## Ambull (Jun 8, 2011)

Yep everything is starting to go awry..... lol. It has been in the 90's here in PA and our volume at work is going through the roof. Just got word that we need to work Saturday. I need to make sure I have everything covered before I leave. If I have to forfeit my plane ticket that will really suck!!

Hopefully all will come together.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 8, 2011)

Aaron, I have spare starters and other things, more 82cc stuff is local.

We are losing staff for various reasons. They might try to discipline me, it would be a first offence for anything, heck I have only been late three times in 13 years. Besides, like last year when they said no at the last minute, I presented them with an itemized bill, the rules say I can be reimbursed for their failure to run their end of things.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Aaron, I have spare starters and other things, more 82cc stuff is local.
> 
> We are losing staff for various reasons. They might try to discipline me, it would be a first offence for anything, heck I have only been late three times in 13 years. Besides, like last year when they said no at the last minute, I presented them with an itemized bill, the rules say I can be reimbursed for their failure to run their end of things.


 
I figured you'd have 82cc Mac parts. I'll probably try to bum a few starter parts and a correct starter handle from you. I could use an air filter if you have a good useable one too. The one on the saw is pretty sorry.

Sounds like you're still going. I hope so. Do you need Homelite application Tilly HL needles for that 2100S carb? I can bring a good set from a spare C5 carb. Got plenty of HL rebuild kits too...


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 8, 2011)

Randy be sure to email or PM your address to me too. I can't find where I put it at the moment.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 8, 2011)

I just emailed a map.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Good on the BBQs, I have a 9 pound pork loin.
> 
> I will have to wait until tonite for final clearance, the Dept is in chaos. I might just do it anyway.:jester:


Permission Granted!!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I just emailed a map.


 
Received. Added the info to your listing in my phone. Damn computer connection is acting weird again. Back out to make more progress on getting ready to roll. Call you later tonight?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll be in the Controlroom after 1800, after 2200 is good. I'll shoot you the non-recorded line later.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 8, 2011)

Aaron I was hoping to catch you so you would have two new Mac's to take with ya. I got the 700 pro Mac in my truck. Ill meet ya if it works out. Then Randy can put an eyeball on em, and relive some good old day's! Someday I will make it out there. I hope you guy's all have good times, and hello all from me.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 9, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron I was hoping to catch you so you would have two new Mac's to take with ya. I got the 700 pro Mac in my truck. Ill meet ya if it works out. Then Randy can put an eyeball on em, and relive some good old day's! Someday I will make it out there. I hope you guy's all have good times, and hello all from me.


 
That was a great idea Norm.....except I left my phone in the truck after I met up with John. I appreciate the thought and the effort though. I'll keep an eye out for that full wrap bar you want. You're working tomorrow right?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 9, 2011)

Aaron, I just talked to a guy with a pile of Macs, we might need to make a short side trip.
My Sgt is having a Maloxx moment, I have the time off and will not have to go AWOL.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Aaron, I just talked to a guy with a pile of Macs, we might need to make a short side trip.
> My Sgt is having a Maloxx moment, I have the time off and will not have to go AWOL.


 
That's outstanding news Randy! The side trip sounds like a MUST as well. I'll be sure to leave some room for more saws in the truck.

Going to hit the rack early so I can finish things in the AM before leaving. I'm behind as usual, and probably won't get going much before noon. That'd put me at your place around 1800hrs methinks. Do you need me to call you before I sack out tonight? If not, I'll just ring you from the road when I'm about an hour out of CC.

Do you have a set of spikes for an SP81? Thar and a few screws are all mine seems to need (other than a carb kit and a starter rope). I have a kit for the Walbro SDC.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 9, 2011)

You can try to call on the way. We should be home.
Get some rest, we have stuff to do.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> You can try to call on the way. We should be home.
> Get some rest, we have stuff to do.


 
10-4.


----------



## slowp (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like it is launch day tomorrow. I will slap a pie or two into the oven today. I have about 40 cookies made, so far. I plan to bring the same table. Any last minute needs?

Warning: I am in week 2 of the East County horking disease. It is getting better. A lot better.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jun 9, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> I figured you'd have 82cc Mac parts. I'll probably try to bum a few starter parts and a correct starter handle from you. I could use an air filter if you have a good useable one too. The one on the saw is pretty sorry.
> 
> Sounds like you're still going. I hope so. Do you need Homelite application Tilly HL needles for that 2100S carb? I can bring a good set from a spare C5 carb. Got plenty of HL rebuild kits too...


 
I have 2 extra C5's homelites sitting in the garage..I'll bring if you want these..bring a 610 coil for me and you can have these


----------



## sawbones (Jun 9, 2011)

well bob, not looking good here for the run.

I did fill the kamper tank but just not enough left in the piggy bank to venture out.

I was even hoping to catch BigBad today on his way past me to look at a couple of his saws
but not enough to do that either.

you guy's have fun


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 9, 2011)

sawbones said:


> well bob, not looking good here for the run.
> 
> I did fill the kamper tank but just not enough left in the piggy bank to venture out.
> 
> ...



well dangit Rik. You'll be missed.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 9, 2011)

*Dammmmm Ric!*

What am I going to do now with the Harley golf cart, the moped, the old Wisconsin pipe line welder or even the VW??? I guess the 046 will still be here also!
You will be missed! But talked about! Take care.....Bob & Liz


----------



## sawbones (Jun 9, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> What am I going to do now with the Harley golf cart, the moped, the old Wisconsin pipe line welder or even the VW??? I guess the 046 will still be here also!
> You will be missed! But talked about! Take care.....Bob & Liz


 
well now I really feel bad 


is the VW back on the table? :msp_biggrin:

thought I would have enough coins in the bank to swing the trip 
but had some other unexpected expendentures roll in last few weeks.

It would have been easier on me Bob if you would have taken some 
of my junk in trade for your items of value :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cedarkerf and I will be there Sat. morning. He has to work swing shift friday night so we will get up early and head out. Can't wait to get there. uttahere2:uttahere2::msp_thumbup:


----------



## sawfun9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've got swing shift Friday as well, but gonna try to get out of Portland by 8:00


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 9, 2011)

Thankfully, I have the rest of the week off, well, until next Wednesday night.
Aaron blew up his truck near Willits and is working at getting home safe.
I'm bummed, I'll miss my buddy.
However, I'll be ready tomorrow.


----------



## slowp (Jun 9, 2011)

Two huckleberry pies are in the oven.


----------



## paccity (Jun 9, 2011)

sat at the crack. see ya there.


----------



## slowp (Jun 9, 2011)

I worry as to the quality of the pies. The crusts did not crack open and do the flood of juice all over the oven as normally occurs.

I hope they are OK.


----------



## schmuck.k (Jun 9, 2011)

i am packing now leaving in the morning see you all tomarrow


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 9, 2011)

Have a good GTG!


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Thankfully, I have the rest of the week off, well, until next Wednesday night.
> Aaron blew up his truck near Willits and is working at getting home safe.
> I'm bummed, I'll miss my buddy.
> However, I'll be ready tomorrow.


 
Just made it back home. Truck limping along on seven cylinders..........smoking like a freight train. Instead of a 1100 mile round trip of fun and relaxation...........I made a worthless 200+ mile round trip for nothing.

Super bummed out. I've been looking forward to this trip for months. Was all excited about seeing friends Randy and Annie tonight, and meeting a whole bunch of new friends tomorrow.

Everybody have a fun and safe trip. Make lotsa cookies, eat good food, and enjoy the fellowship. I'll see you all next year at the GTG (hoping there'll be a 2012 PNW GTG at the Farleyville Fairgrounds), and hopefully will see many of you at the NorCal GTG that's shaping up for the fall............hopefully at Laytonville.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 9, 2011)

Bummer on the folks we're gonna miss. ah, well, I have the truck loaded and ready to go. Fire training in Napavine all week; I'll leave straight from there and be a couple of hours ahead of myself. Probably be there before dark tomorrow.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 9, 2011)

That is sorta my goal as well, be there well before dark. I might wait on a package or not. TruSouthOil was generous this year, we can have full cases of 50/40 TruFuel as door prizes and burn a bunch too. The shipment wasn't complete, the Fedex guy said he will be by as soon as he can.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 10, 2011)

Man, Im real sorry to hear that Aaron. Im cutting wood tommorow. I can pull that 700 outa the shed, and meet ya. If I dont hear from ya. Ill throw it in, just in case. Man that sucks, shoulda called me man. I woulda ran up, and met ya in willits, and helped Ya. You get my PM the other night Randy? P.S for a Husky, and Stihl dude, I gotta say I been scoring some saweet Mac's latetrtly uh?


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 10, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Man, Im real sorry to hear that Aaron. Im cutting wood tommorow. I can pull that 700 outa the shed, and meet ya. If I dont hear from ya. Ill throw it in, just in case. Man that sucks, shoulda called me man. I woulda ran up, and met ya in willits, and helped Ya. You get my PM the other night Randy? P.S for a Husky, and Stihl dude, I gotta say I been scoring some saweet Mac's latetrtly uh?


 
Figured you were still at work when the truck crapped out. Doubt there was anything you could have done I'm afraid. Looks to be a failed piston. I'll text you tomorrow if I can meet up. Probably will be dealing with the truck all day....


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jun 10, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Just made it back home. Truck limping along on seven cylinders..........smoking like a freight train. Instead of a 1100 mile round trip of fun and relaxation...........I made a worthless 200+ mile round trip for nothing.
> 
> Super bummed out. I've been looking forward to this trip for months. Was all excited about seeing friends Randy and Annie tonight, and meeting a whole bunch of new friends tomorrow.
> 
> Everybody have a fun and safe trip. Make lotsa cookies, eat good food, and enjoy the fellowship. I'll see you all next year at the GTG (hoping there'll be a 2012 PNW GTG at the Farleyville Fairgrounds), and hopefully will see many of you at the NorCal GTG that's shaping up for the fall............hopefully at Laytonville.


 
Sucks!



Sucks!


That's bothering me, man I feel bad about that.



Chris


----------



## CM76 (Jun 10, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Figured you were still at work when the truck crapped out. Doubt there was anything you could have done I'm afraid. Looks to be a failed piston. I'll text you tomorrow if I can meet up. Probably will be dealing with the truck all day....


 
Thats really bad luck Aaron - hope you can get it all sorted out whichever way you go about things. I am assuming that there was a heap of white smoke coming out of the exhaust? Hope it is just an injector tip thats failed and not a piston.

Best of luck with it mate - hope things get back on track.

Regards,

Chris.


----------



## paccity (Jun 10, 2011)

for thoughs who have left already prayers for a safe journy. for thoughs who have not , the same.:msp_smile:


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll be on the road in an hour or so. Packed up, waitin' on Fedex.


----------



## wyk (Jun 10, 2011)

Wish I could be there, folks. Be safe and enjoy yourselves! Don't forget the videos and photos.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 10, 2011)

Thieroff said:


> Sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it does Chris. Thanks for thinking of me. I'll make it to one of these shindigs someday...



CM76 said:


> Thats really bad luck Aaron - hope you can get it all sorted out whichever way you go about things. I am assuming that there was a heap of white smoke coming out of the exhaust? Hope it is just an injector tip thats failed and not a piston.
> 
> Best of luck with it mate - hope things get back on track.
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris. No white smoke. No bubbles in the cooling system. No overheating at all. EGT's were high the whole trip home though. Dosen't seem like it's a pinholed cylinder (which is a common failure with these engines).

Black and blue smoke out the tailpipe. LOTS of blowby into the crankcase. Rough shaking idle, and preasurized smoke and oil mist chuggin' out the dipstick tube, oil filler neck, and anywhere else it can escape. It's forcing oil out the rear main seal. Looks like a severe increase in blowby in one jug due to a roached piston.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 11, 2011)

Definately not sounding good.


----------



## CM76 (Jun 11, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Yes it does Chris. Thanks for thinking of me. I'll make it to one of these shindigs someday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Does not sound too good Aaron - definitely sounds like a piston failure / seizure. I used to work for a German Diesel Engine company (MTU) and we had similar failures in the test cell with high speed marine engines (12V1163TB83 series engines - 11.63 litres per cylinder, 3,600KW output @ 1200rpm). When the piston seizures were investigated in full - it came out that the lubricating oil we were sold was in fact not the oil specified!!!! When the particular oil major (one of the top 3) was asked to explain - they replied with ' if we had known MTU was the customer - we would not have sold this oil product'. I hate to think what we as everyday users of oil products are getting when we purchase these products.

Hope you can get that engine sorted out with minimal rework costs - a new piston, rings, liner, seals and bearings.

Regards,

Chris.


----------



## cpr (Jun 11, 2011)

Rotten luck Aaron. Check that injector too and make sure it isn't sticking and torching a hole in the piston.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 11, 2011)

CM76 said:


> Does not sound too good Aaron - definitely sounds like a piston failure / seizure. I used to work for a German Diesel Engine company (MTU) and we had similar failures in the test cell with high speed marine engines (12V1163TB83 series engines - 11.63 litres per cylinder, 3,600KW output @ 1200rpm). When the piston seizures were investigated in full - it came out that the lubricating oil we were sold was in fact not the oil specified!!!! When the particular oil major (one of the top 3) was asked to explain - they replied with ' if we had known MTU was the customer - we would not have sold this oil product'. I hate to think what we as everyday users of oil products are getting when we purchase these products.
> 
> Hope you can get that engine sorted out with minimal rework costs - a new piston, rings, liner, seals and bearings.
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris. Unfortunately, this engine doesn't have replaceable liners. If a jug is scored, I'll need to have the block bored and fitted with a pressed in sleeve.



cpr said:


> Rotten luck Aaron. Check that injector too and make sure it isn't sticking and torching a hole in the piston.



Thanks Charles. If I decide to go to the trouble of fixing this engine, I'll be sure to go through the injectors.

Hope the GTG crew is having a safe, fun time. I expect to see some photos and vids. I'll ship Bob what I was planning on trading him for the NOS 1050 Homelite cylinder and aftermarket piston he had for me. If he doesn't feel it's a good trade, I'm sure we'll be able to work something out.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd Like to see pics too!


----------



## cpr (Jun 11, 2011)

Just curious what engine, Aaron? I had thought I read somewhere you had a Ford. Is it a 6.9, early IHI 7.3, or Powerstroke 7.3?


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 11, 2011)

cpr said:


> Just curious what engine, Aaron? I had thought I read somewhere you had a Ford. Is it a 6.9, early IHI 7.3, or Powerstroke 7.3?


 
The IDI 6.9L and 7.3L diesel V8's used in Ford pickups, as well as the later 7.3 Powerstroke and 6.0L PS diesels were all made by International Harvester (or Navistar, or ITEC..............depending on what the truck/engine division was calling itself at the time). My truck has an International built 6.9L IDI V8. Was NA from the factory, but somebody added an unidentified (not Banks, ATS, or Hypermax) aftermarket turbo setup sometime in the late '80s.


----------



## cpr (Jun 11, 2011)

10-4. No sleeves, bummer, not that that wold fix anything. The sleeved 7.3s were/are prone to coolant cavitation pinholing if you're not on top of the coolant additives.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 11, 2011)

cpr said:


> 10-4. No sleeves, bummer, not that that wold fix anything. The sleeved 7.3s were/are prone to coolant cavitation pinholing if you're not on top of the coolant additives.


 
All the engines in the 6.9/7.3L IDI engine family are prone to cavitation induced pinholes. I was careful when I bought the truck back in 2004 or so to be sure and get a rig with a cooling system that'd been maintained. Passed up more than a few coolant bubblin', steam-out-the-fill tube chuggin' trucks. The Cummins rigs are also somewhat prone to cavitation, but less so. Mostly, the problem was non-diesel-savvy consumers buying diesels for the first time in the '80s and not maintaining the cooling systems. I'm sure many of them never even read the owners manual suppliment. "What do mean I have to add SCA???"

Even after this failure, the cooling system on my rig was still working fine. Wasn't bubbling into the cooling system. Didn't overheat, and didn't steam out the tailpipe or oil filler tube. Just was running like ####, shaking, and chugging oil mist and smoke out of wherever it could escape from. There's a mighty pond under the rear main seal right now...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey Aaron,glad youre on the air. Its not a new truck, nor doe's it take the place of the GTG, but I thought Id run out to my shed, and get you a couple pics, of the 700 pm, thats gonna be youre new saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 12, 2011)

Good god, Almighty, been trying to download em for the last hour, hopefully here is two more. Im havin a hella of a time WTF?


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 12, 2011)

Able to see one pic Norm. Thanks for posting it. That's one clean looking PM700. Looking forward to meeting up with you and having that saw in my stable. Very similar to the ProMac 10-10 I sent to Chris T a while ago. Kinda missed that saw since it left here. Now I have three nice examples of that saw family showing up in a week (plus a grand old 750 Homelite to work on). Takes *some* of the sting out of missing the GTG. Thanks again Norm!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally! That pic show's the real beauty!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 12, 2011)

*Gtg*

For all of us unfortunate souls who didn't get to go to the GTG...

WHERE'S THE PICTURES ???!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 12, 2011)

Be sweet for those vent's to have some kind of camera, film crew. Even for a decent price get some college kids studying journalism, or film, and hire em LOL! Would come out with a nice scrapbook though!


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jun 12, 2011)

Yea here I am getting ready to go to work and wanted to hop on to see how much fun I have been missing.... and no pics


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sucks you had to work today Oldsawnut. Youre neck of the woods you could'nt make it, you get stuck working? It is quiet on the PNW front?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 12, 2011)

I made it home, easy road trip both ways, no CalTrans!

Gotta unload, take a shower and maybe a nap.

I took one saw, came home with four


----------



## rwoods (Jun 12, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I made it home, easy road trip both ways, no CalTrans!
> 
> Gotta unload, take a shower and maybe a nap.
> 
> I took one saw, came home with four


 
At that rate of reproduction, skip the shower and go back. Ron


----------



## slowp (Jun 12, 2011)

View attachment 187075
View attachment 187076
View attachment 187077
View attachment 187078
A few portraits and then I must warsh my hair.


----------



## rwoods (Jun 12, 2011)

Dip that red derby in some resin and you would have a full brim skull bucket. Nice pictures - we're all waiting for more. Thanks, Ron


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 12, 2011)

I see Randy wore the hat. Looks like Ms P caught Randy running off with Mark's 1-76 in the last pic...


Come on folks...............post more pics. We know you're tired from the drive home, but that's no excuse. Jenn shook her head when she saw me clicking 'refresh' every minute or so...


----------



## 8433jeff (Jun 12, 2011)

More pics, please. And one of Ms. P's cookies, TIA.


----------



## slowp (Jun 12, 2011)

View attachment 187085
View attachment 187086
View attachment 187087
View attachment 187088


My camera had problems focussing. I shall post some more.
The site for the GTG was awesome, Big Thanks to the Farley9Ns. A lot of work went into it. The barbecue was to die for...we had a carnivore theme going...smoked, barbecue brisket, barbecued turkey breast, barbecued pork thingie which I failed to partake of, and bacon. There were real donuts too. That latter is a treat for those of us living in small burgs that are bakery deficient.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 12, 2011)

The Bike Saw
Thank you Randy Irwin!!
The Canuck is still happy!!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 12, 2011)

Great picture's, look's like a great time.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 12, 2011)

*We Had A Terrific Time!!!*

Liz, Shannon, "T" and I Want to thank all who participated! It was a GREAT three days of saw fun! 
Right now I am on our lap top and SUCK at posting text or pictures! However BigBadBob has given me some pointers and a bit later I will attempt posting pictures here and also a video on YouTube.
Wish me luck!.....Bob


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all the pics.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 13, 2011)

I love it starting the pic's of with a Husky big gun! 2100-or 2101?


----------



## dieselsmoke (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks Bob and family, Will keep looking for the rest.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 13, 2011)

View attachment 187107


Just got home after wrestling 3 traffic back ups (AARRGH) just one pic to post 11 pounds of BBQ turkey Breast yuuuummmm yuuuuummm


----------



## Gologit (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like everybody had a good time. Thanks for the pictures...now I'm _really_ sorry I didn't get to go.

I cut a little wood Saturday but the groceries didn't quite compare with what you folks had. 

Lets see some more pictures.

And, Randy? Love that hat. Goes real well with that home-made shoulder pad.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 13, 2011)

*You Should Be Sorry!*




[]
Look what happened to your boots!
[


----------



## paccity (Jun 13, 2011)

want to thank everybody for there great hospitality . had a great time . it was my first and not my last. cant wait till the next one. it was also great to to meet some of my as friends, and put a face and voise with the names. and finaly i want to thank Farley9n and his wife for being such great host& hostes . nuff rambling thanks to all.


----------



## slowp (Jun 13, 2011)

View attachment 187135
View attachment 187136
View attachment 187137


----------



## rwoods (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures! But to list the menu and then show us the BBQ on the grill, now that is just brutal. Hope to see some more pictures to see saws and put faces to your names. Ron


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jun 13, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> More pics, please. And one of Ms. P's cookies, TIA.


 
I ate them all...best cookies I have ever hadThanks Slowp


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jun 13, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> Liz, Shannon, "T" and I Want to thank all who participated! It was a GREAT three days of saw fun!
> Right now I am on our lap top and SUCK at posting text or pictures! However BigBadBob has given me some pointers and a bit later I will attempt posting pictures here and also a video on YouTube.
> Wish me luck!.....Bob


 
I need to take BBB class on posting again too. I failed the first class


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 13, 2011)

Good stuff fella's!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jun 13, 2011)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> I ate them all...best cookies I have ever hadThanks Slowp


 
GRRRRRRRR! Hope you had a good time. More pics please!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Looks like everybody had a good time. Thanks for the pictures...now I'm _really_ sorry I didn't get to go.
> 
> I cut a little wood Saturday but the groceries didn't quite compare with what you folks had.
> 
> ...


 
 We missed you Bob! Had a great time again. Hope to see you at the next one. I am trying to talk Brian into having one here. I would have to check with the landlord and neighbors to see if it would work. Maybe next year then you could visit your family too.


----------



## medic5050 (Jun 14, 2011)

*First, but not the last.*

Well, after a semi-long drive home, some rest, and a day of regrouping, it's time for a post.

We would like to thank Bob and Liz for having us to our first ever GTG. The wife and I had so much fun, it wasn't two miles down the road before we were talking about how we were going to attend the next one.

To everybody we met, I can't thank you all enough for welcoming us with such openness and enthusiasm. I am sitting here trying to remember names, faces, AS user names, etc. and it's just all too much to recall at this time. Guess that means we need to get together more often, so we can learn and remember everybody involved.

We will be keeping up on all the current happenings around our area, so we can be sure to make the next one. Even if it's only a small one, we'll still be there.

Thanks to all who provided the great eats. That was an unexpected bonus. Sorry the doughnuts didn't make it there earlier. The freebees, book from the drawing, and other stuff from Bob were great gifts to bring back home. They were very much a surprise.

Oh, by the way. To anybody interested, Jackie says the book is fantastic (she's still reading it), and for the right price, we might entertain starting a "loaner" program.:msp_tongue:

Jackie wants me to pass on to Liz that she will be bringing the next bottle of wine.

We both set a goal to run more saws and participate more at the next one. I'm trying to talk her into doing the tree climb, if I do it as well.

We look forward to seeing everybody again, and re-meeting you all soon.

P.S., to the people sitting across from me at the fire on Saturday night (sorry, I don't remember your names), I wasn't intentionally trying to eavesdrop on your conversation. As a healthcare person in a busy hospital, I'm just so used to being able to listen to anything and everything going on around me, I tend to do it outside of work as well. If it makes you feel any better, I was actually listing to, and keeping track of every conversation happening that night, all at the same time. So, sorry about that. I'll try to "un-focus" next time.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 14, 2011)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> I ate them all...best cookies I have ever hadThanks Slowp



She makes a mean Berry Pie too!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Looks like everybody had a good time. Thanks for the pictures...now I'm _really_ sorry I didn't get to go.
> 
> I cut a little wood Saturday but the groceries didn't quite compare with what you folks had.
> 
> ...



That makes two of us Bob


----------



## Gologit (Jun 14, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> []
> Look what happened to your boots!
> [[/QUOTE]
> 
> :msp_biggrin: Looks like a good match.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 14, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> She makes a mean Berry Pie too!!!!


 
Yup. I think she ought to mail us each one. :msp_smile: Cookies, too.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 14, 2011)

I ate your share Bob.

So, Bob, is it fuzzy side up or rubber side up?


----------



## madhatte (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, I got my pics off of the camera; now I just need to get them uploaded. Bed-time kinda snuck up on me last night.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jun 14, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> She makes a mean Berry Pie too!!!!


 
Huckleberry that is ....I ate all of that too


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 14, 2011)

Got a few minutes to post heres a couple videos. 1st one Farley runnin my treeslinger 372xpw
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cBOUOYIWFx4?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cBOUOYIWFx4?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Randay runnin the mac

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x07UyIXFznI?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x07UyIXFznI?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wMGm1pNbUaI?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wMGm1pNbUaI?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 14, 2011)

LMAO!!!
The best part wasn't on the vids, that cookie landed on a stihl.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 14, 2011)

Shmuck runiin thre slinger 372xpw

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fLqFxJcoynU?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fLqFxJcoynU?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 14, 2011)

Have to say thank you to Bob, Liz, "T", and Shannon for another great GTG. Really enjoyed meeting some new faces and visiting with familiar faces.
Thank you Bob for letting us stay even with Mountaingals behavior im in your debt:hmm3grin2orange:
Got to run the Treeslinger 372xpw side by side with several other saws and got some guys to run it now im even more impressed its a mean work saw for sure. Didnt realize how much power it has for its size.
Glad we didnt starve we went almost an hour onsaturday without somethin fresh commin off the BBQ those that didnt come you really need to go to a GTG.
Got to watch out for these two trouble makers Slow-p ant mountain gal


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 14, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> LMAO!!!
> The best part wasn't on the vids, that cookie landed on a stihl.


You enjoyed that cookie way to much


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jun 14, 2011)

medic5050 said:


> Well, after a semi-long drive home, some rest, and a day of regrouping, it's time for a post.
> 
> We would like to thank Bob and Liz for having us to our first ever GTG. The wife and I had so much fun, it wasn't two miles down the road before we were talking about how we were going to attend the next one.
> 
> ...


 
No worries Doc..I was across the fire and thanks for sanging with us hope are tune was par for the course your background in old tunes was great also..hope to see you again at a camp fire...and bring the book


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just dang sorry I missed it. Family obligations.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 14, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> Just dang sorry I missed it. Family obligations.


 
Bummer dude LOL.
You coulda got stumbling drunk and gone wading in nettles with me.

That cookie was good, sweetp's were better.

Thanks Brian!


----------



## madhatte (Jun 14, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> LMAO!!!
> The best part wasn't on the vids, that cookie landed on a stihl.


 
*MY* Stihl. Meh.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 14, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Bummer dude LOL.
> You coulda got stumbling drunk and gone wading in nettles with me.
> 
> That cookie was good, sweetp's were better.
> ...


 
Thanks Randy. I've pretty much stumbled through nettles, devils club, vine maple, salal, bars, movie theaters, ect,ect :hmm3grin2orange: Hopefully next year!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great pic's Nice saw's. Look's lik a real good time.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice pictures and videos guys. I really hope to make one of your gtgs out there.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's a few pics, vids are uploading to YouTube. 

Ambull resurrects a 5-10g that has sat for "about 30 years I think":






Oh, look -- some saws:






Oh, look -- some more saws:






Can you believe it; there's even a few more?


----------



## 1375619cm3 (Jun 14, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Here's a few pics, vids are uploading to YouTube.
> 
> Ambull resurrects a 5-10g that has sat for "about 30 years I think":
> 
> ...


 
What is that husquvarnia rancher in the picture? it looks like a 61 rancher similar to mine but cannot tell by the picture was just wondering... does anyone know?


----------



## madhatte (Jun 15, 2011)

1375619cm3 said:


> What is that husquvarnia rancher in the picture? it looks like a 61 rancher similar to mine but cannot tell by the picture was just wondering... does anyone know?



Heh. You might also ask why there's a Wild Thing in there. Answer? 'Cuz they rip.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 15, 2011)

So: did we cut some wood? I can emphatically say "yes": 







We got a newbie to climb!






We BS'd profusely:






and BS'd more profusely:


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 15, 2011)

:msp_thumbsup:Glad you guys had fun. Wish I could have.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 15, 2011)

chowdozer said:


> :msp_thumbsup:Glad you guys had fun. Wish I could have.


 
We missed you there! Hope to see you next time.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 15, 2011)

Did anybody get a picture of the path Randy carved through the nettle patch??????


----------



## Ironbark (Jun 15, 2011)

Looked like another great PNW GtG. Just wish I didn't live 5,000 miles away.


----------



## Ambull (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of response to this thread, but my internet was down for the last 6 days.

Anyways, a big time thanks to all of you who made my trip to Oregon an amazing success.


----------



## Ambull (Jun 15, 2011)

More pics


----------



## sawbones (Jun 15, 2011)

anybody get a vid of Randy's Honda hotsaw? 

did the neigbor call the cop's again too ?


----------



## slowp (Jun 15, 2011)

The neighbor mowed his lawn around 11PM for vengeance, I think.
Trouble was, it was a nicely tuned and quiet lawnmower. I guess it had working headlights.

I am unaware of a Honda saw.


----------



## sawbones (Jun 15, 2011)

slowp said:


> The neighbor mowed his lawn around 11PM for vengeance, I think.
> Trouble was, it was a nicely tuned and quiet lawnmower. I guess it had working headlights.
> 
> I am unaware of a Honda saw.




looks like this one :msp_smile:

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3ryIxY5vyco?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## slowp (Jun 15, 2011)

He had this one in the cab.
:msp_wink:






Somebody had "a motorcycle saw" and it made husbands go giddy after operating it so they would agree to anything. One agreed to going over the pass to stop at a huge quilting store on the way home. 

View attachment 187362


----------



## Ambull (Jun 15, 2011)

sawbones said:


> anybody get a vid of Randy's Honda hotsaw?
> 
> did the neigbor call the cop's again too ?



I have a couple vids. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jun 15, 2011)

slowp said:


> He had this one in the cab.
> :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> ...


 
I did not know you were married, Ms. p. A lucky man. Where was the barbie saw and Twinkle? Did you run your 031 much? Out in the flatlands, we always have a group picture or three, have not seen that yet and would like to. Unless its against WitSec or the US Marshalls wishes...


----------



## wendell (Jun 15, 2011)

Although not stated, it is most likely that they were unanimous in their condemnation of Game of Logging, although no one has actually been to a class, so no one actually knows what they teach, although the stories they tell are a lot of fun, although laughably inaccurate.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 15, 2011)

chowdozer said:


> :msp_thumbsup:Glad you guys had fun. Wish I could have.



That makes two of us Greg!!!!! Hopefully next year......


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 15, 2011)

wendell said:


> Although not stated, it is most likely that they were unanimous in their condemnation of Game of Logging, although no one has actually been to a class, so no one actually knows what they teach, although the stories they tell are a lot of fun, although laughably inaccurate.


 
That odious subject wasn't in play.

Go play with your blocks in the corner.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 15, 2011)

*What SlowP meant*

Was that BigBad & I ended up in Sisters with our wifes! No place for us "Real Saw Guys". It was so bad Bob and I ended up at the same bar 3 times. Only once with our wifes though. Only good part was that the waitress was quick enough not to recognize us!....:msp_wink: ( He and I did get to drift the river that evening and that sorta made up for the Sisters thing)
Next day was a big bit better at McMinnville seeing the Spruce Goose and all the rest. Both Bob & I liked that! 
They left today ending damm near a week of good times!......Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 15, 2011)

*Since No One Asked*





Here's a small sample of how impressive one of my Wild Things is!
This is the older one......The new one had it's problems.......Me!.......:msp_sad:


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 16, 2011)

To everyone. Joan and I had a wondeful time.
Bob and Liz are great hosts.
Will post some pics later. Am at some RV park between Colby and Barlow Ore. (Have to finish our cheap beer!! :hmm3grin2orange
Wi-Fi is lame here, two hours on here and just got thru five pages!!BBB


----------



## paccity (Jun 16, 2011)

bigbadbob said:


> To everyone. Joan and I had a wondeful time.
> Bob and Liz are great hosts.
> Will post some pics later. Am at some RV park between Colby and Barlow Ore. (Have to finish our cheap beer!! :hmm3grin2orange
> Wi-Fi is lame here, two hours on here and just got thru five pages!!BBB


 
damn glad to have met you two. enjoy the rest of your tour.


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 16, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> That makes two of us Greg!!!!! Hopefully next year......


 
Hi Rick! Too doggone busy with work.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 16, 2011)

chowdozer said:


> Hi Rick! Too doggone busy with work.


 
I missed ya buddy.


----------



## Ambull (Jun 16, 2011)

Here are the 500cc saw videos:

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid230.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fee274%2Fjmueller57%2Fchainsaw%2FPNW%2520GTG%2F018.mp4">

PNW GTG :: 018.mp4 video by jmueller57 - Photobucket

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid230.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fee274%2Fjmueller57%2Fchainsaw%2FPNW%2520GTG%2F036.mp4">

PNW GTG :: 036.mp4 video by jmueller57 - Photobucket


----------



## slowp (Jun 16, 2011)

wendell said:


> Although not stated, it is most likely that they were unanimous in their condemnation of Game of Logging, although no one has actually been to a class, so no one actually knows what they teach, although the stories they tell are a lot of fun, although laughably inaccurate.



We had a brief discussion of this. You do know that I am signed up to go to it in September? So, I wondered aloud if I need to get better dawgs on The Barbie Saw. The opinion was no, one doesn't need them for bore cutting small trees. 

So there!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jun 16, 2011)

bigbadbob said:


> To everyone. Joan and I had a wondeful time.
> Bob and Liz are great hosts.
> Will post some pics later. Am at some RV park between Colby and Barlow Ore. (Have to finish our cheap beer!! :hmm3grin2orange
> Wi-Fi is lame here, two hours on here and just got thru five pages!!BBB


 


chowdozer said:


> Hi Rick! Too doggone busy with work.


 


RandyMac said:


> I missed ya buddy.


 


slowp said:


> We had a brief discussion of this. You do know that I am signed up to go to it in September? So, I wondered aloud if I need to get better dawgs on The Barbie Saw. The opinion was no, one doesn't need them for bore cutting small trees.
> 
> So there!



GTG reps.



wendell said:


> Although not stated, it is most likely that they were unanimous in their condemnation of Game of Logging, although no one has actually been to a class, so no one actually knows what they teach, although the stories they tell are a lot of fun, although laughably inaccurate.


 
If you used GOL up at Woody's, it would seem to casual onlookers that the purpose is to delay logging until the onlookers fall asleep, or are too bored to watch. You did get the second one right about where you wanted it, and they were not easy trees. A much saner and safer approach would have been to fell them in the other direction, and do what needed to be done to do that, even if it meant more wood on the ground, usable or not.


----------



## slowp (Jun 16, 2011)

Joan and Bob, 

If you need refuge due to the Hockey Uprising, you can stay here.
They showed a couch oops Chesterfield burning on TV last night.
There is a tiny quilting store 13 miles away.


----------



## wendell (Jun 16, 2011)

slowp said:


> We had a brief discussion of this. You do know that I am signed up to go to it in September? So, I wondered aloud if I need to get better dawgs on The Barbie Saw. The opinion was no, one doesn't need them for bore cutting small trees.
> 
> So there!


 
I did not know you were going. I hope you enjoy the class!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 16, 2011)

*Do Bad Guys Get excited?*





BigBadBob's Expression.jpg (136.5 KB
Do you think he enjoyed this? ...........More after than during....:msp_biggrin:........Bob


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 16, 2011)

slowp said:


> Joan and Bob,
> 
> If you need refuge due to the Hockey Uprising, you can stay here.
> They showed a couch oops Chesterfield burning on TV last night.
> There is a tiny quilting store 13 miles away.


Thanks for the offer.
But Joan was quilted out after a visit to Sisters!!!!
I am probably broke too!!!
We had poor WIFI and only listened to the game.
Some sore loosers, its only a game.
We did the Columbia today,,, very nice, and sunny to boot.!!!
Passed by Bookerdogs with fond memories.
We are at Yakima tonght, home tommorow.
We have been looking at the map and figuring out your location.
You must have a nice view of the big mountains!!
Trying to empty the fridge tonight!!

BBB


----------



## madhatte (Jun 16, 2011)

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/MoPyrdO824w?hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dieselsmoke (Jun 17, 2011)

awsesome, so who's the owner of the bike-saw? Iv'e seen lotsa pics but no ID. Man i'm sorry I missed the event.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 17, 2011)

dieselsmoke said:


> awsesome, so who's the owner of the bike-saw? Iv'e seen lotsa pics but no ID. Man i'm sorry I missed the event.


 
So old guy, where you gonna be next year?


----------



## dieselsmoke (Jun 17, 2011)

I shall be in attendence. I was all set to go this year, but my mother fell and broke her hip a few days befor the event. I've been in a hospital/rehab room almost every evening for the last 14 days. The good news is she is doing fine and will be realeased today from rehab. Today My truck is loaded with saws and fuel, I'll bail from work at 3:30 and can make wood for about 3 hrs. befor it gets dark. That'd be firewood.


----------



## Ambull (Jun 17, 2011)

I had so much fun that I might come again next year!!!!


----------



## paccity (Jun 17, 2011)

Ambull said:


> I had so much fun that I might come again next year!!!!


 
hook up with one of us and we can bring a extra tent so you can stay at least a couple day's.


----------



## little possum (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice pictures and videos. Hurts me a little to think about that poor CR450F missin a motor  But I think we can make an exception this time.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 17, 2011)

*There's Been Some Interest In This....*







early morning RandyMac.jpg (190.4 KB



nettle path 1.jpg[/IMG]
This is Randy Sunday am and the infamous "Nettle Path" that wasn't there prior to Randy!................Bob


----------



## dieselsmoke (Jun 17, 2011)

steady there pardner, looks like yer listing a little to port.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 17, 2011)

dieselsmoke said:


> steady there pardner, looks like yer listing a little to port.


 
You need a series of pics over time. Give him a minute or so; he comes out upright "on average". 

(me? Oh, I just wandered about in a daze for the first hour or so I was awake that morning. Not sure whether the boozin' or the BS'n did my mind the most havoc!)


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 17, 2011)

madhatte said:


> You need a series of pics over time. Give him a minute or so; he comes out upright "on average".
> 
> (me? Oh, I just wandered about in a daze for the first hour or so I was awake that morning. Not sure whether the boozin' or the BS'n did my mind the most havoc!)


 
It was the combined combination Nate.
I thoroughly enjoyed the log party with you, Kevin and Terry.
I think it was a highlight, from what I remember.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 17, 2011)

Swappin' stories over beers is always a good time. That's just Natural Law.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 17, 2011)

Ambull said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suspect I have seen that 111 before.....:msp_smile:


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 17, 2011)

You have Niko.


----------



## Rounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like you all had a damn good time, sorry I missed it, along with my other ding dongs in crime.

Maybe we'll have to do an Inland NW gtg.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 17, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Maybe we'll have to do an Inland NW gtg.



Yes! Where and when?


----------



## Rounder (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll think on it. It ain't even really summer yet here in Western MT, but it sure is pretty and pleasant when it's not raining. Like I said, I'll think on it, might.....might be able to work something out.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 17, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> You have Niko.


 
Id like to walk up and pap that hat right off that old timers dusty dome..

Just so I could see the action that followed.


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 17, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Id like to walk up and pap that hat right off that old timers dusty dome..
> 
> Just so I could see the action that followed.


 
...you countin on being able to see it?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 17, 2011)

teatersroad said:


> ...you countin on being able to see it?


 
LMAO!!!!

You know, I thought I felt a puppy tugging on my pant leg.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 17, 2011)

That's a lotta saw in his hands. You might want to try again later. Safety first!


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 17, 2011)

HO yea. :msp_razz:

Naw, i get a real kick out of old timing folks. They know so damn much about stuff and things, and they usually only like to come off the good #### after they have taught you a nice lesson. . .


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 17, 2011)

Puppies make that little squeekin' sound when you step on them.


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 17, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Puppies make that little squeekin' sound when you step on them.


 
aww..now, you missed my puppies at the gtg did you?

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Zx9E-CWFgjE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 18, 2011)

Puppies aren't 6'3'' @ 215lbs with 8% fat are they?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 18, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Puppies aren't 6'3'' @ 215lbs with 8% fat are they?


 
Ahhhh, appearently there is at least one.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 18, 2011)

Aaaa, puppy love may be one of the most beneficial parts of being a puppy, soo many cute little #####es in heat running around lookin for Mr. Prince charming, batting eyes and pushing those sweet tails skyward to let this puppy dog know where his bone is at! 


I had a fun night:cool2:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 18, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Looks like you all had a damn good time, sorry I missed it, along with my other ding dongs in crime.
> 
> Maybe we'll have to do an Inland NW gtg.


 
Good idea. Only problem is...when all the good GTGs are going most of us are working in the woods. I've missed Farley's two years in a row. Gotta be a cure for that.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 18, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Good idea. Only problem is...when all the good GTGs are going most of us are working in the woods. I've missed Farley's two years in a row. Gotta be a cure for that.


 
How about I spell ya for a week?


----------



## Gologit (Jun 18, 2011)

:hmm3grin2orange: You can spell me for the whole season if you want. You've already run my saws...I'll leave some maps, my Cat key, gate keys, branding hammer, paint cans and copies of the THPs and contracts on the front seat of the crummy. Bring your own lunch, tools, and gas. If you have any questions call me. Just don't call real early...I'll be sleeping in.

Seriously, though, I really do want to slow down. I'm no better at this game than anybody else but people figure if you have gray hair, wrinkles, some big saws, and a few empty snoose cans in the back of your pickup that you must know what you're doing.

Next season I think I'll just take off and travel around to GTGs... see the country,meet some people, put names with faces, eat good food til I can't walk, and generally make a pest of myself.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 18, 2011)

I just want to make stumps.


----------



## little possum (Jun 18, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Next season I think I'll just take off and travel around to GTGs... see the country,meet some people, put names with faces, eat good food til I can't walk, and generally make a pest of myself.


So do I need to plan a GTG?

RandyMac, can I watch while you have pup trainin class?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 18, 2011)

little possum said:


> So do I need to plan a GTG?
> 
> RandyMac, can I watch while you have pup trainin class?


 

No, here is your collar, stay off the rug.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 18, 2011)

little possum said:


> So do I need to plan a GTG?


 
Yup...for next year. I have a daughter living in Raleigh. Great excuse to visit her and make a GTG.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 18, 2011)

Time to find you a yellow hot-rod.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 18, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Time to find you a yellow hot-rod.


 
I already _have_ a yellow hot-rod. Says D-6 on the side of it. 

What I'd like is a yellow slow-rod...that sounds like a _real_ saw, has a long bar, and cuts wood like it means it. 

It'll get used, too.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 18, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I just want to make stumps.


 
Make stumps? That's the _easy_ part. I forgot to mention that, along with all the other stuff I'll leave for you when you take my place, I'll leave all the bills too. Especially the fuel bill. And the insurance bill. And the little goody from the Cat dealer. 

I know what you mean, though. That's my favorite part, too. I still get jobs like that occasionally where all I have to worry about is laying down wood. I sure enjoy them. That's what I like about GTGs...everybody just grabs a saw and cuts wood...yeehaaaaaw!


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 18, 2011)

[QUOT*E=Gologit;3008842]Make stumps? That's the easy part. I forgot to mention that, along with all the other stuff I'll leave for you when you take my place, I'll leave all the bills too. Especially the fuel bill. And the insurance bill. And the little goody from the Cat dealer. 
*

*PHHTTTT!!!*
I know what you mean, though. That's my favorite part, too. I still get jobs like that occasionally where all I have to worry about is laying down wood. I sure enjoy them. That's what I like about GTGs...everybody just grabs a saw and cuts wood...yeehaaaaaw![/QUOTE]

*YEEEEHAWWWW!!!*


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 19, 2011)

YEEEEEEEHAWWWWW


is absolutely right:msp_tongue: Oh these east coast trips are so fruitful. .


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 19, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Yup...for next year. I have a daughter living in Raleigh. Great excuse to visit her and make a GTG.


 
NC is nice. 

Maybe we can round up ol hammerlogging out there.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jun 20, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> It was the combined combination Nate.
> I thoroughly enjoyed the log party with you, Kevin and Terry.
> I think it was a highlight, from what I remember.


 
Funny... Most folks take the next week off when they party with me You did well:msp_biggrin:


----------



## madhatte (Jun 21, 2011)

Heh. I'll remember that for next time. Beers and BBQ will do anybody in, given proper portions!


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks to teatersroad and Farley9N for sending Homelite goodness south with RandyMac. Very generous of you both. Randy posted pic in the Homelite thread. Hope to shake your hands someday. There are many hands in this thread that I hope to shake someday...


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 21, 2011)

*New Saw*

Not sure if my saw collection is complete, But I just got a Mac 790 off ebay. It has a very short bar on it right now. Hopefully I can find something a little more fitting for it. A guy had a 32" Cannon roller nose plus 2 other shorter Mac bars on craigslist. Too bad for me it was down in Corvallis, Or. I'd also like to find a longer bar for S XL 925 i recently got.


----------



## paccity (Jun 21, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> Not sure if my saw collection is complete, But I just got a Mac 790 off ebay. It has a very short bar on it right now. Hopefully I can find something a little more fitting for it. A guy had a 32" Cannon roller nose plus 2 other shorter Mac bars on craigslist. Too bad for me it was down in Corvallis, Or. I'd also like to find a longer bar for S XL 925 i recently got.


 
not that far from me. if you realy want them.:msp_wink:


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 21, 2011)

That Cannon looks nice:

3 Chain Saw Bars - McCulloch 32", 24" & 16 " Bars

Hey Joe.........if you're near Camas, Wa then you should pick up this nice looking 10-10A. Looks exactly like the one I just picked up.

MAC 10 - 10 chainsaw


----------



## paccity (Jun 21, 2011)

joe, emailed on the bars. if i get them i'll lett ya know.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 21, 2011)

paccity said:


> joe, emailed on the bars. if i get them i'll lett ya know.


 
Good man!


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 21, 2011)

paccity said:


> not that far from me. if you realy want them.:msp_wink:


 
10-4 on that. The shoet bars don't mean much, but I'd love that Cannon bar. I'll mail you the cash if it works!


----------



## paccity (Jun 21, 2011)

ya, the short one,s , prob just swing an offer on all three he prob wan'ts them all gone. i'll lett ya know . i hate it when they don't put up a #.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 21, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> That Cannon looks nice:
> 
> 3 Chain Saw Bars - McCulloch 32", 24" & 16 " Bars
> 
> ...


 
Not near Camas. It's down by Portland. I'm up closer to Seattle. Nice looking saw however. I really need to curb my CAD The only other saw I'd really like to get would be a 288XP, maybe:yoyo:


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 21, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> Not near Camas. It's down by Portland. I'm up closer to Seattle. Nice looking saw however. I really need to curb my CAD The only other saw I'd really like to get would be a 288XP, maybe:yoyo:


 
Too bad. It looked nicer than the $99 10-10 that was also listed. I hear you on the curbing CAD thing. You *know* you have it bad when you're reading a post made by someone accross the country, and you find yourself thinking, "wonder if I should PM him an offer on that thing. I really want a XXXXXXX like that one......"


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You can spell me for the whole season if you want. You've already run my saws...I'll leave some maps, my Cat key, gate keys, branding hammer, paint cans and copies of the THPs and contracts on the front seat of the crummy. Bring your own lunch, tools, and gas. If you have any questions call me. Just don't call real early...I'll be sleeping in.
> 
> Seriously, though, I really do want to slow down. I'm no better at this game than anybody else but people figure if you have gray hair, wrinkles, some big saws, and a few empty snoose cans in the back of your pickup that you must know what you're doing.
> 
> *Next season I think I'll just take off and travel around to GTGs... see the country,meet some people, put names with faces, eat good food til I can't walk, and generally make a pest of myself*.


 
I'm In,,, If its out west,,,, I'll meet ya in Sacramento pardner!!!!,,,,, LOLOL!!!!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 22, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> I'm In,,, If its out west,,,, I'll meet ya in Sacramento pardner!!!!,,,,, LOLOL!!!!


 
Sounds good to me.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Sounds good to me.



I been workin on a project saw for you,,, need to hand deliver it!!!!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 23, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Sounds good to me.


 
Bob you need to tell them it is an emergency, you have to leave next time.
You need your fix of getting together with all of us again!!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 23, 2011)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Bob you need to tell them it is an emergency, you have to leave next time.
> You need your fix of getting together with all of us again!!


 
You're right J.M. I wish I could have made it up there. Next year, if things go right, I'll be "mostly" retired and if I want to take the time off I'll be able to.

Tell Brian, or whatever his name is, howdy.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, The 790 showed up in the mail today. It's showing it age. Needs a good cleaning. Has a small hole in the bottom of the oil tank. Not sure how I'm going to attack that yet. It's marked McCulloch- Canadien. It came with a very short Remington hard nose bar w/1/2" chain.


----------



## heimannm (Jul 26, 2011)

I just had a chance to look through the video Bob sent from the GTG and I learned a few things:

1) Glad I run old McCulloch saws, those darn Stihl and Husqvarna's take too many pulls to start

2) If it ever comes down to racing, I'd get beat by a girl

3) I watched during lunch but it still made me hungry

4) If we conducted two man cross cut saw training like that in Iowa, someone would end up in jail...

Mark


----------

